# Torr tampers



## coffeechap

i am putting together an order for some torr tampers this week and wondered if anyone else wanted to come in on the order as the initial postage would then be to one address, I suggest that if anyone coming to the grindoff wants a torr then get in touch as I could get them delivered to me then bring them along for you, might just save a few pounds.


----------



## Callum_T

Keen, suppose I should look into if there's a saving and wheather it's 'worth' it aswell.

Similar ordeal with some beans and another coffeehit order I reckon - tamper and coffee for now though

Ps. Have a good night shift Dave! - Ill be clocking in and throwing up some 'zzzzzz's' shortly


----------



## coffeechap

have emailed them and am awaiting a response to see if they will offer any kind of bulk buy discount.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

coffeechap said:


> have emailed them and am awaiting a response to see if they will offer any kind of bulk buy discount.


I am potentially interested in this.


----------



## coffeechap

Just got an email back from jens at torr, he is prepared to do us a small discount and send them all over in one parcel which would save on individual postage cost, however this would only work for people attending the grind off, or who are in the darker side of life subscription who I could get a tamper out to them on the next order.

Jens will get back to me later with a rate of discount, as soon as I know I will let you all know.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I'm in for this.


----------



## bubbajvegas

I'm in as you know Dave


----------



## coffeechap

Have been emailing jens back and forth, he will give us a 15% discount on the price of any of his range in any size, provided the order is for more that 5 so this is definitely on folks. I wold like to place an order by Monday of next week so if you are considering one of these then now is your chance to get a deal. He also said that he will be discontinuing the cheaper versions in favour of his premium range of tampers.

In addition he said that he does get some premium wood in and can provide photos, these a rarer and cost more, but is happy to provide photo.

I suggest those who are a definite yes, get their name on here with the model and size that they want. Any other questions just fire away...


----------



## Callum_T

Definite yes - ill pick which later is he willing to do those ti bases in 58.4?


----------



## coffeechap

Callum_T said:


> Definite yes - ill pick which later is he willing to do those ti bases in 58.4?


Will check in with him and get back to you


----------



## garydyke1

Id be tempted by a Pear wood XS with 58.4 plan2convex base. Do you know what delivery will be


----------



## 4085

I is in boss, as you know. Think I will use the discount to have a James Bond and if he is discontinuing the cheapies, will have one of those (base only if possible). you know my size I hope!


----------



## lookseehear

Tempted! I'll look into it and let you know.


----------



## garydyke1

All be aware when ordering - the XS model is the same handle length as a Reg B. The Classic model is longer and slightly too big for me (smallish hands) with a handspan of 21.5cm / tip of forefinger to tip of thumb at full stretch is 18cm


----------



## garydyke1

..If only I were left handed - 22 cm handspan and 19cm forefinger tip to thumb tip! Classic Fits perfectly doh


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Torr Metal Nero with a 58.4mm plan2convex base for me!


----------



## garydyke1

There are some Torrs pictured on this tamper-porn thread http://www.kaffee-netz.de/grunds-tzliches/22745-zeigt-her-ihr-habt-tamper-hitliste-3.html


----------



## bubbajvegas

looking like a XS Palisander with 58.4mm Plan2Convex for me pal unless he has some special XS handles available


----------



## Callum_T

Ill decide now had an especially stressful evening picking up a filthy filthy bargain that ill post about later.

Can't even stop grinning.


----------



## coffeechap

i bet lucky man


----------



## Callum_T

Dave, I went and forgot to mention that engraving aswell, its all so tempting haha!


----------



## coffeechap

it would seem that they might struggle to get the titanium ones out in time for the grind off but will know more later when i get a phonecall from them..


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks add yourself to the list for definite order on these please.

Coffeechap 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap 1x58.4 plan bubbinga


----------



## bubbajvegas

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Palisander


----------



## garydyke1

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm *Trapez convex or *Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (*which ever is available 49EURO)


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (49EURO)

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero


----------



## Callum_T

Any more info on the ti bases? - and I remember you mentioning the limited handles could work out cheap or something like that - yes I'm been stingey!


----------



## 4085

Dave, is it possible ot order 1 Goldfinger, 58.4, wood to be decided but with two bases, one flat, one US curve? And also, are all the bases the same, so that really it is just choosing your handle.


----------



## 4085

Scrub that, I understand it now!

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (49EURO)

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convexClassic walnut, 1 x 58.4 mm plan metal neroblack


----------



## Callum_T

Mainly due to me not really knowing the cost of a XS with a black ti base im just keeping it simple...

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (49EURO)

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convexClassic walnut, 1 x 58.4 mm plan metal neroblack

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Flat/Plan XS Zebrano, 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Torr Metal Nero - (this should be ~£80?)


----------



## gman147

I absolutely love my new TORR 58.4mm snug fit into VST, beautiful pour every time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I was thinking of getting a convex tamper at some point, have you a link to their website?


----------



## coffeechap

Sure it's here

http://www.pasmarose.de/catalog/tamper-torr-classic-extras-torr-tamper-solo-teller-p-162.html


----------



## CoffeeChris

What would you guys recommend, Convex or flat2convex


----------



## Savo

I want a new tamper but I can't go to the grind off









Sent from my GT-P5100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> All be aware when ordering - the XS model is the same handle length as a Reg B. The Classic model is longer and slightly too big for me (smallish hands) with a handspan of 21.5cm / tip of forefinger to tip of thumb at full stretch is 18cm


Thanks for this Gary. How do you work out your tamper size for your hands?

I've got quite big hands and I'm currently using a made by Knock tamper. Which seems like it may be a bit small for me and I tamp crooked more often than not (although it's probably down to me rather than the tamper)!


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks for this Gary. How do you work out your tamper size for your hands?
> 
> I've got quite big hands and I'm currently using a made by Knock tamper. Which seems like it may be a bit small for me and I tamp crooked more often than not (although it's probably down to me rather than the tamper)!


Big hands = classic model


----------



## garydyke1

inaboxmedia said:


> What would you guys recommend, Convex or flat2convex


Grinder that does the distribution for you in a nice mound = convex

Employing a technique which levels the grinds = plan 2 convex


----------



## bubbajvegas

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (49EURO)

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convexClassic walnut, 1 x 58.4 mm plan metal neroblack

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Flat/Plan XS Zebrano, 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Torr Metal Nero - (this should be ~£80?)

Edit:changed to convex base,my old espro curve was great and suited my grinder and can't see me changing the Brasilia any time soon(famous last words)


----------



## Callum_T

Tempted to change one of my bases to a convex one hmmmmmm.

I have been wondering what works well with on demand mounds can you literally just tamp the mound and get good extractions ( no coffee haven't had enough time to play with k30







)


----------



## garydyke1

I already have a Torr convex base and it works brilliantly tamping straight onto a mound, I tried a flat/plan and got donut extractions (it didnt push outwards to create a seal and the centre was more dense)

Ive gone for plan2convex simply to experiment. The handle and base combo I like least I will advertise for sale on here .


----------



## Callum_T

Thanks Gary, i'm tempted to ditch two and change to the torr elite softconvex but sounds stupid but i'd like that extra 0.4mm to ensure i definitely get a good seal

I've used a motta convex and didn't really like it so softconvex makes sense and that polished black ti base looks great

Dave, will he be able to do this base in 58.4mm? And with an XS handle? If he can, just drop me a text on the price so i'm not surprised and then I can change my order with the different handle


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Can bases be bought without handles?


----------



## CoffeeChris

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (49EURO)

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convexClassic walnut, 1 x 58.4 mm plan metal neroblack

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Flat/Plan XS Zebrano, 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Torr Metal Nero - (this should be ~£80?)

Edit:changed to convex base,my old espro curve was great and suited my grinder and can't see me changing the Brasilia any time soon(famous last words)

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex


----------



## coffeechap

Yes bases can be bought on their own also the to does come in 58.4 I will be placing the order tomorrow so make you mind up folks the price for the to us 90 with a white handle


----------



## Callum_T

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (49EURO)

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convexClassic walnut, 1 x 58.4 mm plan metal neroblack

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex)

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex

Changed mine sacked off the second and changed the base - too much money sitting around in three grinders that I own to go for the ti base.

Sorry for being so indecisive!


----------



## coffeechap

I really need decisions to be made as I don't want to mess Jens around and wang them by the grind off


----------



## Callum_T

coffeechap said:


> I really need decisions to be made as I don't want to mess Jens around and wang them by the grind off


Crisis is over now, all changed and committed only reason I left the other base on is because I wasn't certain on a trapeze / soft convex 58.4

Edit- certain they would manufacture it


----------



## garydyke1

I dont see 58.4 listed for Trapez convex .

Nb trapez convex is perfectly shaped for anyone wishing to employ nutation and use a high-end mahlkonig filter grinder in an espresso machine ; )


----------



## Callum_T

This is what I expected and saw online so I guess it'll be the standard convex base that ill get.

That trapeze / convex base is cool though.


----------



## coffeechap

Online is not exhaustive I am sure he will make them all in the 58.4 but will check in with him later


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (49EURO)

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convexClassic walnut, 1 x 58.4 mm plan metal neroblack

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex)

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex

Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga


----------



## totallywired

Really want to order one but I'm not going to the grind off.....any chance of sorting an alternative?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (49EURO)

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convexClassic walnut, 1 x 58.4 mm plan metal neroblack

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex)

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex

Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga

Urbanbumpkin 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga


----------



## coffeechap

I can always post yours on to you from here cost would be an additional £3 with my hermes


----------



## tcr4x4

Would be rude not to!

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 plan bubbinga

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (49EURO)

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convexClassic walnut, 1 x 58.4 mm plan metal neroblack

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex)

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex

Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga

Urbanbumpkin 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga

tcr4x4 1x 58.4 plan xs zebrano


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks it seems we might be able to get vst baskets at 10 percent off but not confirmed I might just order in 10 or 20 and take them to the grind off as well, who would be interested? The order for the Tampa has to be placed tomorrow I will post the final price each of the tampers later and pm individuals with the payment details I will require payment by lunch time tomorrow folks.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I will take a 21g VST basket, ridged. Thanks for sorting this out.


----------



## tcr4x4

I'd have a 14g if they are available too.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok this is the list that I will be emailing to jens in 5 mins he will get back with the confirmed price of each will I will submit here tonight, I will then pm you all with the bank details for transfer of the money.

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco

Coffeechap:1x58.4 convex walnut

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne (49EURO)

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convex titanium walnut

Dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm convex Nero

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex)

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex

Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga

Urbanbumpkin 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga

tcr4x4 1x 58.4 plan xs zebrano

If any of these are wrong let me know ASAP thanks


----------



## garydyke1

I would prefer Trapez softconvex if avail as 58.4, with plan2convex as 2nd choice


----------



## coffeechap

Ok news flash vst baskets if wanted will be 18 euros each I think this is a pretty good price for these


----------



## coffeechap

Ok below is the list of prices including delivery divided by the group, I hope this is acceptable for everyone.

Vst baskets will be £16 each for every size.

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco // £81

Coffeechap:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander // £46

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne £37

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero / £37

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convex titanium walnut / £81

Dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm convex Nero / £37

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex) // £42

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex // £42

Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37

Urbanbumpkin 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37

tcr4x4 1x 58.4 plan xs zebrano // £42


----------



## bubbajvegas

ill take a 17g VST ridgless cheers pal


----------



## 4085

paid paid paid p


----------



## Don_your_hat

Hi there, is it too late to get in on the action please? I've added mine on to the list just in case. Cheers!

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco // £81

Coffeechap:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander // £46

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne £37

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero / £37

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convex titanium walnut / £81

Dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm convex Nero / £37

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex) // £42

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex // £42

Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37

Urbanbumpkin 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37

tcr4x4 1x 58.4 plan xs zebrano // £42

Don_your_hat:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46 + 18g VST please


----------



## 4085

Guys, remember, all this effort on your part is done without demand or reward by Dave, so make his life easy and pay him......I know some have already but if you have not paid by the morning, it will be to late and you will miss out!


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Price is great, just need bank details


----------



## coffeechap

Ok payment details sent to everyone, please pay as soon as you can as per the list above, gary I have amended your order to your request. Jens is working to tight timescales to get these out in time.

Oh and if you want a VST get in quick as I will only be getting one shipment from him for this month, might look to get more deals in the coming months though for those that miss out this time.


----------



## dwalsh1

Don_your_hat said:


> Hi there, is it too late to get in on the action please? I've added mine on to the list just in case. Cheers!
> 
> Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco // £81
> 
> Coffeechap:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46
> 
> Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander // £46
> 
> garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne £37
> 
> Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero / £37
> 
> dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convex titanium walnut / £81
> 
> Dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm convex Nero / £37
> 
> Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex) // £42
> 
> inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex // £42
> 
> Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37
> 
> Urbanbumpkin 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37
> 
> tcr4x4 1x 58.4 plan xs zebrano // £42
> 
> Don_your_hat:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46 + 18g VST please
> 
> dwalsh1 1x58.4 Convex Bubinga // £37


----------



## bubbajvegas

paid and thanks for putting this together pal,molto apprezzato


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Put me down for a VST 15g Ridgless too, I've updated the below

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco // £81

Coffeechap:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander // £46

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne £37

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero / £37

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convex titanium walnut / £81

Dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm convex Nero / £37

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex) // £42

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex // £42

Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37

Urbanbumpkin 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37 + 15g VST Ridgeless

tcr4x4 1x 58.4 plan xs zebrano // £42

Don_your_hat:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46 + 18g VST please

dwalsh1 1x58.4 Convex Bubinga // £37


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Paid....great effort


----------



## Southpaw

Could I add if not too late?

1x torr Tamper Bianco 53 convex.


----------



## garydyke1

Paid! dont forget to ask about the green ceramic portafilter spouts for Expobar e61


----------



## Callum_T

Payment sent dave


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> Paid! dont forget to ask about the green ceramic portafilter spouts for Expobar e61


Shhhhhhh that was a secret


----------



## tcr4x4

Payment sent for tamper, I forgot about the VST, so Ill either go without or pay you cash next time I see you if you have some spare.


----------



## coffeechap

Southpaw said:


> Could I add if not too late?
> 
> 1x torr Tamper Bianco 53 convex.


Let me check first, if not this time I am sure I will do this again next month, but I will try to get you in on this one.


----------



## coffeechap

tcr4x4 said:


> Payment sent for tamper, I forgot about the VST, so Ill either go without or pay you cash next time I see you if you have some spare.


Will probably bring some along on the grindoff


----------



## Southpaw

coffeechap said:


> Let me check first, if not this time I am sure I will do this again next month, but I will try to get you in on this one.










thanks


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Paid. Seems like there was good demand. We should do these group buys more often!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Seems like there was good demand. We should do these group buys more often!!


Agreed...hope you've sorted a decent mobile data roaming package or you're on WIFI hotspot in Rome. Molto Bene!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Combination of wifi Skype and a roaming package and all for the love of the forum, must be mad.....


----------



## coffeechap

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Paid. Seems like there was good demand. We should do these group buys more often!!


I didn't find it that hard to negotiate with jens or with the coffee roasters for the DSOL so I am happy to do more group buys if people want stuff.......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Combination of wifi Skype and a roaming package and all for the love of the forum, must be mad.....


Glad your having a break from it all







...efforts greatly appreciated but please switch off phone and enjoy Rome (obviously after you've place the order with Jens).







Have a great weekend!


----------



## coffeechap

coffeechap said:


> Let me check first, if not this time I am sure I will do this again next month, but I will try to get you in on this one.


Great news yes I can get this on the order not sure on price he will get back to me and I will tell you but probably £45 will pm you payment details when sure


----------



## coffeechap

Southpaw said:


> Could I add if not too late?
> 
> 1x torr Tamper Bianco 53 convex.


Sorry yes it is on the order think price is £45 but jens will get back to me and I will then pm you with the payment details.


----------



## Southpaw

Thanks for getting it on there I appreciate that









I'll wait for the pm and make the transfer.


----------



## garydyke1

Torr-ific effort all round Dave


----------



## totallywired

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco // £81

Coffeechap:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander // £46

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne £37

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero / £37

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convex titanium walnut / £81

Dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm convex Nero / £37

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex) // £42

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex // £42

Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37

Urbanbumpkin 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37 + 15g VST Ridgeless

tcr4x4 1x 58.4 plan xs zebrano // £42

Don_your_hat:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46 + 18g VST please

dwalsh1 1x58.4 Convex Bubinga // £37

Totallywired : 1 x 58.4 convex Metal Nero //£37


----------



## Big Tony

We've discussed what I'm after Dave and I'll wait till you give me a shout about the tamp. Can you put a 17/18g VST aside for me in the meantime though. I can pay straight away or wait until the tamper is sorted. Happy either way and will wait till the next DSOL to be posted to save on postage costs


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hi Dave

Sorry to leave it last minute can I change my VST order to a 18g from a 15g?

I've updated the below.

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco // £81

Coffeechap:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander // £46

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne £37

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero / £37

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convex titanium walnut / £81

Dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm convex Nero / £37

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano (if this isn't possible just go with 58.4 convex) // £42

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex // £42

Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37

Urbanbumpkin 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37 + 18g VST Ridgeless

tcr4x4 1x 58.4 plan xs zebrano // £42

Don_your_hat:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46 + 18g VST please

dwalsh1 1x58.4 Convex Bubinga // £37

Totallywired : 1 x 58.4 convex Metal Nero //£37


----------



## coffeechap

Coffeechap: 1x58.4 plan 2convex titanium bianco // £81

Coffeechap:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46

Bubbajvegas: 1x58.4mm Convex XS Palisander // £46

garydyke1: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex XS Pear/Birne //£37

Gangstarrrrr: 1x58.4mm Plan2Convex Metal Nero // £37

dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm plan2convex titanium walnut //£81

Dfk41: 1 x 58.4 mm convex Nero // £37

Callum_T: 1 x 58.4 Trapeze/softconvex XS Zebrano // £42

inaboxmedia 1x TORR XS Zebrano 58.4 convex // £42

Nimble Motionists: 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37

Urbanbumpkin 1 x 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga // £37

tcr4x4 1x 58.4 plan xs zebrano // £42

Don_your_hat:1x58.4 convex walnut // £46

dwalsh1 1x58.4 Convex Bubinga // £37

Totallywired : 1 x 58.4 convex Metal Nero //£37

Southpaw : 1 x 53 Convex Bianco //£42

Patrick AKA systemic kid, your goldfinger will be in with this and he has refunded 20 euros

For those that paid for the VST baskets I will refund you the amount you paid.....

Order has been completely placed and I have his assurance that will be here for the grindoff,

No more tampers can be added to this order


----------



## coffeechap

Just a little update, spoke with jens yesterday and the tampers will be picked up by his couriers on Monday and will be with me by Thursday, so many toys not enough time!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks Dave for all your time and effort putting together the bulk buy - looking forward to getting hands on with my Goldfinger.


----------



## garydyke1

Superb! Everyone will be impressed with the quality


----------



## coffeechap

Not only that, Jens is a genuinely good guy, he will offer this deal every month so I will take orders for next month in a couple of weeks, also some of his other stuff will be at the grindoff event.


----------



## coffeechap

would like to say thanks to gary as well as it was his recommendation in the first place that inspired the group purchase


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thanks for organising this again Dave and great recomendation Gary. Look forward to having a play with it, hopefully when I have a spare weekend Gary will teach me how to tamp straight!


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> would like to say thanks to gary as well as it was his recommendation in the first place that inspired the group purchase


My next recommendation is La Marzocco's or Slayers for everyone!!!!


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks for organising this again Dave and great recomendation Gary. Look forward to having a play with it, hopefully when I have a spare weekend Gary will teach me how to tamp straight!


Anytime matey


----------



## coffeechap

They are on their way!!

View attachment 2745


----------



## bubbajvegas

Woohoo.


----------



## coffeechap

Nice little German toys have arrived.

View attachment 2752


----------



## coffeechap

And mine!

View attachment 2753


----------



## Don_your_hat

Nice! Looking forward to getting a decent tamper. This week I've been experimenting with changing my tamp pressure but keeping the coffee weight in versus out ratio the same ((18g in 30g out) which seems to impact on the pour times. With Union's Revelation blend served as flat whites I've found that I prefer a lighter tamp (15-20lbs) and a finer grind rather than the traditional 30lbs pressure. Need to experiment a bit more with different doses though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tamptastic!!!


----------



## coffeechap

And one more just for good measure

View attachment 2754


----------



## haz_pro

Wow they are lovely looking tampers!


----------



## coffeechap

Callum's xs zebrano and Patrick's gold finger with the flat ti

View attachment 2760


----------



## Callum_T

Look mint, slightly jel of the ti base though


----------



## garydyke1

I wanna see my pearwood!


----------



## Callum_T

garydyke1 said:


> I wanna see my pearwood!


Bet you've seen enough of your pear wood shaft now - has Dave mentioned about the base mix up?


----------



## garydyke1

Callum_T said:


> Bet you've seen enough of your pear wood shaft now - has Dave mentioned about the base mix up?


Base mix up? I eagerly await a 58.4 trapez


----------



## coffeechap

Bubba will be sending our base to you gary, but I can't seem to find the other trapez!!


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> Bubba will be sending our base to you gary, but I can't seem to find the other trapez!!


The pink stickered mirror finish, that was a 58.0mm. It was last seen near the green ceramic / funky portafilters

So bubba has the 58.4...and should have had a standard 58.4 convex ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hi Dave

Just wondering when I should expect my Torr 58.4 Plan2Convex Bubinga in the post (not that I'm excited or anything)


----------



## coffeechap

Hi folks those that have paid for delivery will get their tampers sent up tomorrow, those that said they were going to the grind off but did not make it need to send a PayPal payment for £3.50 to cover the cost of delivery, I will then get them out, but I am gong home to Italy tomorrow so if not received today then will have to go out next week.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Whooo Hoo!! Sei molto bravo!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Callum's xs zebrano and Patrick's gold finger with the flat


Ooh, I'm in love! Thanks Dave.


----------



## coffeechap

If anyone would like a torr tamper, [email protected] has sent me a load over to make available for forum members, I have various sizes available and lots of varying handles, so just get in touch if you are interested


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

do you have an elite?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Do you have the Zebra wood one? I think it's called Zebrano


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> If anyone would like a torr tamper, [email protected] has sent me a load over to make available for forum members, I have various sizes available and lots of varying handles, so just get in touch if you are interested


Hi Dave, don't suppose you have a handle for the Goldfinger in that black/white wood? If you do, would like one.


----------



## Daren

Dave, I like the look of the Nero macchiato metal black handle but prefer the black base of the titanium tampers (all black and stealth). Is this combo doable?

What shape and size base would you recommend? (I'm using VST 15 and 18g baskets, Rancilio portafilters and your superb SJ :sly


----------



## coffeechap

Can I call you later dude


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Can I call you later dude


No probs :thumbup:


----------



## alisingh

Hi

I might be interested in one of these. Depends what is available and the price., of course.

I need a new tamper to fit VST basket.

I've been looking at the Madebyknock Heft tampers, as I have one already and it suits my small hands! I like the dark wood or black metal ones, so would there be a Torr one to suit? I know they do a smaller size handle. Are they significantly "better" / more expensive than the Madebyknock ones?


----------



## Wobin19

Hi Dave,

Yep, I am interested too, I need one to fit the VST basket I ordered. Could send it with that if it works out. Just need to know what you have and cost. Cheers


----------



## coffeechap

Will put up a list here this evening with what I have including bases and handles so keep em peeled


----------



## coffeechap

Ok he is a photo of the selection that I have just go on the website at torr to see what they are and the price http://www.pasmarose.de, you will find the prices on there all you have I to do is deduct 15 percent from the price and that is the price you pay in euros, I will pm anyone who is interested the payment details straight to Jenns at torr, once I get confirmation from Jenns I will post the tamper out to you for £3.

View attachment 3228


Key- from left to right....

Top row- cocobolo dark x2, cocobolo classic, African Blackwood lungo x3, walnut smooth, walnut classic, pallisander.

Middle row- grenadil x5, bubinga x3, Blackwood spot uniq.

Bottom- metal Nero gloss, metal Nero matt, metal Nero rubberised all 5 euro more than stack Nero. Metal Nero black inox, white metal x2, yellow metal, red metal, torr goldfinger.

I have the following bases available on a first come first served basis.

8 x 58.4mm convex satin finish chrome base

3 x 58.4 mm plan satin finish chrome base

3 x 58.4 mm plan to convex satin chrome.

3 x 58.3 mm trapez

2 x 58.4 goldfingers

4 x 51 mm la pavoni flat

3 x 53 mm convex

Get in touch if you need anymore info....


----------



## Orangertange

Bags a 51mm with walnut handle... Just pm your bank detail


----------



## Orangertange

Middle one top left


----------



## coffeechap

Middle one top left is coco bolo dark


----------



## Charliej

Dave did you get any of the shorter length handles? Whats the size on the smallest handle you have at the moment?


----------



## coffeechap

Will hopefully be getting some small handles in next week


----------



## Shady

I am on the lookout for a 54mm convex for my izzo pompei. Any chance of getting one of those in?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wobin19

Plan to convex 58.4 / metal nero gloss black - Is that the black one you mentioned when we spoke last night? Cheers.


----------



## Orangertange

I ment top right, sorry was lat when I posted last night


----------



## Orangertange

Orangertange said:


> I ment top right, sorry was lat when I posted last night


actually, just seen the price difference, can I go the black bottom left? And one of those pins off you?


----------



## Charliej

Dave,

Can you put me one of the Plan 2 Convex 58.4mm bases to one side to go with a short handle when you get those please.


----------



## Wobin19

Orangertange said:


> actually, just seen the price difference, can I go the black bottom left? And one of those pins off you?


Sorry Orangetange (love the name!) I already bagged that one (I think..).

Cheers


----------



## Wobin19

Orangertange said:


> actually, just seen the price difference, can I go the black bottom left? And one of those pins off you?


Coffeechap did a good sales job on me and I changed to the 4th one in from left bottom row, the black one with the metal insert. So we are both sorted:drink:


----------



## Orangertange

Wobin19 said:


> Coffeechap did a good sales job on me and I changed to the 4th one in from left bottom row, the black one with the metal insert. So we are both sorted:drink:


Hehe, cheers mate, who have known a tamper could be so in demand


----------



## CoffeeDiva

coffeechap said:


> Will hopefully be getting some small handles in next week


Let me know when the xs handles arrive, am interested in acquiring one.Ta.


----------



## coffeechap

I have some African Blackwood xs handles in now


----------



## CoffeeDiva

coffeechap said:


> I have some African Blackwood xs handles in now


Looking for a pear (birne) one if you have any of those coming you way. No worries if you don't.


----------



## coffeechap

Really sorry Jenns only sent over the Blackwood xs handles...


----------



## CoffeeDiva

coffeechap said:


> Really sorry Jenns only sent over the Blackwood xs handles...


No worries.


----------



## coffeechap

Will ask for some other small ones


----------



## CoffeeDiva

coffeechap said:


> Will ask for some other small ones


Thanks. I'm after an xs pear with 58.4mm trapez base.


----------



## coffeechap

Still have plenty of these beautiful tampers left, all with 15% off the website price and only £3 delivery, will post an up to date photo of what I have later today.


----------



## MarkyP

Coffeechap, have you any luck in sourcing a Wenge handle for mine?


----------



## Sofmonk

Hi Coffeechap,

very interested in a Torr tamper, looking forward to see what's available...


----------



## Geordie Boy

Dave,

I'd also be interested to see what's still available


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> Still have plenty of these beautiful tampers left, all with 15% off the website price and only £3 delivery, will post an up to date photo of what I have later today.


I might be interested in one of these, let's see the goods!


----------



## coffeechap

For those of you who have contacted me I will be bringing your tampers to the forum day, anyone else that is interested, please get in touch as you can save on any postage costs.........


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'll take an African Blackwood lungo if you have one left, with a 58.4mm convex satin finish chrome base with it. I'm going to BB so can pick it up there


----------



## coffeechap

Is that the bicolor so black with a spot on the side?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I think that's a grenadil. If you look at the photo on post #132, I'm after one of the centre 3 on the top row


----------



## coffeechap

Then yes I have one and will attach it to the base you want. Will pm you with the payment details.


----------



## coffeechap

Just an update, if people are struggling yo find the correct web site for torrs the following link is good

http://cafe-kultur.de/

Hope this helps


----------



## SimonB

coffeechap said:


> Still have plenty of these beautiful tampers left, all with 15% off the website price and only £3 delivery, will post an up to date photo of what I have later today.


Which ones do you have left?


----------



## coffeechap

Ask away simon I probably have it as Jens is sending more over


----------



## coffeechap

Quick update just received 16 xs handles from jens will post up some new photos later and list what he has sent..


----------



## MarkyP

Did mine turn up?


----------



## gmason

Picked up a metal Nero 58.4 convex from Coffeechap last Saturday. Fantastic tamper. Can't believe how it feels in the hand. Beautifully weighted and now so easy to do a 'firm' light tamp. Well pleased!


----------



## The Jazzyman

I am looking for a 51mm Torr tamper for my imminently arriving La Pavoni Stradivari lever espresso machine

was looking at a Torr xs titan flat  . or similar

I see from the cafe-kultur.de web site that a lot of the options like the gold finger and the titanium are not listed in 51mm. Are the bases generally standard? Does that mean they are all inter changeable with different handles.

Is the Goldginger available at all in 51mm? I am guessing not

Any help much appreciated


----------



## koahhe

Hi Dave, do you have a white convex (or trapez convex even better) 58.4 goldfinger with brass washers? Would I still be able to nutate with it when used with the vst basket or would be too tight fit for that? Thanks


----------



## coffeechap

In short I don't, but I can get one sent over on next order, if you want, I take it you mean the white handle?, the gf will nutate but the trap is easier, however the trapez is not available on the goldfinger


----------



## koahhe

Can you order one for me please? 58.4 convex goldfinger with the white handle and brass washers. Thanks


----------



## clickhappy

Hi Dave,

I used *garydyke1*'s orange Torr tamper yesterday and now understand how a tamper is meant to fit into a basket, mine has always left a ring of coffee grounds against the side as it is slightly too small.

I'm not sure which model it was but I'd like one similar to this (although less orange).

What would the wait be for one of these and how much do they cost?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## coffeechap

Price varies upon which handle you want pm me a number and I will talk you through what I have...


----------



## Kyle548

Is there a calibrated Torr?


----------



## garydyke1

My Orange handled one is 58.5mm (previously known as ''58+'') the newer ones all seem to be 58.4mm . Both great for VSTs


----------



## coffeechap

58.4 is pretty good in the VSTs I have a 58.5 tamper and oddly it is too snug for the smaller vst baskets.


----------



## jeebsy

Gary what's the orange one you've got?


----------



## coffeechap

you looking for a matching tamper for that pimped grinder?


----------



## jeebsy

That thought may have entered my mind....couldn't see any orange on the Torr site though

Edit: this one? http://cafe-kultur.de/products/torr-xs-walnut-nussbaum


----------



## Xpenno

Any news on the next order yet CC? Still after a convex base if there is one available.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## coffeechap

jenns as been snowed under but should get some stuff soon, you wanted the trapez right?


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> jenns as been snowed under but should get some stuff soon, you wanted the trapez right?


Lovely, and yes trapez please.

Thanks.

Spence


----------



## jeebsy

I was looking at an XS, reckon I have medium hands (medium tennis racket grip size, medium gloves etc). Is the xs pretty small? Sure someone on here said the torrs are generally quite large so the XS is OK for average sized folk


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

When you get them in will I be able to buy one?


----------



## coffeechap

xs will be perfect, and of copurse coffeejohnny once i get the delivery you are in...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Cool, the looks of the goldfinger have finally grown on me. As I got nothing for Christmas I can get a tamper







was on lock down but I have permission.


----------



## Neill

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Cool, the looks of the goldfinger have finally grown on me. As I got nothing for Christmas I can get a tamper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was on lock down but I have permission.


I haven't tried any of the others but I think the feel of the goldfinger in your hand is even nicer than the look of it. It fits my hand very nicely.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Torr Goldfinger flat or convex?


----------



## coffeechap

always go convex.......


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> always go convex.......


Hey CC, did Jens ever send you the Convex over? I'm still looking to part with some cash


----------



## coffeechap

i thought you wanted the trapez???


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> i thought you wanted the trapez???


Sorry, TrapezConvex is the one I'm after, my bad, I clearly still don't know what I'm talking about when it comes to coffee and related!!


----------



## jeebsy

I was sceptical about how much difference a convex would make but it's sorted my shots right out


----------



## Soll

Convex made the difference with mine to


----------



## Daren

The Trapez convex is an awesome bit of kit. This is a good read if your unsure > http:// http://cafe-kultur.de/blogs/news/9955045-advantages-of-the-convex-curve


----------



## garydyke1

Daren said:


> The Trapez convex is an awesome bit of kit. This is a good read if your unsure > http:// http://cafe-kultur.de/blogs/news/9955045-advantages-of-the-convex-curve


Some of that text extremely familiar !! ; )


----------



## Spazbarista

I use a convex tamper. Think it cost me £15 (Motta)

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/cafe-barista-tools-tampers-accessories-tampers-motta-tampers/cat_3295.html


----------



## Daren

garydyke1 said:


> Some of that text extremely familiar !! ; )


Has this been listed before?







oops


----------



## garydyke1

Daren said:


> Has this been listed before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops


I didnt mean that ; )


----------



## Daren

Now I'm confused. Far too cryptic for me ????


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Me too....maybe it's forum 20 questions come on Gary spill the beans.


----------



## garydyke1

Im sure a combination of Dave and myself created that text for Jens


----------



## coffeechap

A good collaboration me thinks gary


----------



## Daren

Where is my royalty cheque for promoting your collaboration?


----------



## garydyke1

Im still awaiting my 5mm spacer as payment! : )


----------



## coffeechap

Ha ha been busy dude, promise to post it out on Friday.........


----------



## Milanski

Count me in on the convex classic walnut please CC!

Any word on when you'll get your stash?


----------



## Charliej

I still need my 58.4mm convex base sorting too please.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Photos of handles for me please mr chap .....


----------



## Milanski

Mrboots2u said:


> Photos of handles for me please mr chap .....


Openly asking for porn again MrBoots? I thought this was a family orientated forum...


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Photos of handles for me please mr chap .....


Heres one for free


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Or this one?


----------



## Daren

He did ask!

.....


----------



## coffeechap

For those that have asked...









Xs handles in grenadil and palasander


----------



## DavidBondy

Will Jens make a Goldfinger Trapez in Titanium Dave?

BTW ... my handmade Clarinets are in Grenadilla (Grenadil in Deutsch). Make a perfect match for my Goldfinger but cost more than 75x more!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Oh yes my friend, mine is on its way


----------



## DavidBondy

Y'know what Dave? I could REALLY go off you! Notwithstanding the text I sent you by mistake last week!


----------



## coffeechap

boots do the pictures quench your thirst


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> boots do the pictures quench your thirst


Where are the ebonite ones ........


----------



## coffeechap

its just gloss black


----------



## Mrboots2u

Requested on another thread .

Walnut torr pic


----------



## lookseehear

Argh I'm getting tempted by all these torrs. I'll get in trouble if I buy one though - decisions decisions!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just to add a bit more to your temptation.

View attachment 5502


Goldfinger convex with Zebrano wood. Loads of heft - minimum effort


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Argh I'm getting tempted by all these torrs. I'll get in trouble if I buy one though - decisions decisions!


You'll see two at mine!!!


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> You'll see two at mine!!!


You might only have one by the time I leave!


----------



## garydyke1

(strokes chin) hmmmm. Do i really need two?!


----------



## Dr Steve

Depends if your palette is sophisticated enough to appreciate the subtle differences in flavour, texture, mouth-feel, not to mention clarity that the woods of the tamper handle impart through the metal of the base into the coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

Well ones Aluminium with an aggressive straight sided convex 58.5 (quite heavy), and the other is Blackwood, softer convex, trapez sides 58.3. (quite light)

The pours look slightly different when viewing them with a naked portafilter but never done side-by-side taste tests.


----------



## Dr Steve

All that aggressive heavy Karma from the aluminium is bound to sour the coffee! Looks like you have your scientific project for the weekend.

I'm surprised that you can fit a 58.5 tamper into any baskets. In my newbie ignorance I thought that 58.4 was the largest size that was made


----------



## coffeechap

i have a londinium 58.8 that fits in a standard basket, very very snug but wont go in a vst !!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> i have a londinium 58.8 that fits in a standard basket, very very snug but wont go in a vst !!!!


If only he made those trapez and convex base ......


----------



## coffeechap

i know, alas it will never happen......


----------



## Milanski

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just to add a bit more to your temptation.
> 
> View attachment 5502
> 
> 
> Goldfinger convex with Zebrano wood. Loads of heft - minimum effort


Damn it 'Kid, I was just about to get a convex Classic in Walnut...

Dave! Have you got any brass Goldfingers left!?


----------



## garydyke1

Dr Steve said:


> All that aggressive heavy Karma from the aluminium is bound to sour the coffee! Looks like you have your scientific project for the weekend.
> 
> I'm surprised that you can fit a 58.5 tamper into any baskets. In my newbie ignorance I thought that 58.4 was the largest size that was made


58.5 was the old ''58+'' that TORR used to sell pre VST baskets taking off (yeah how old school am I?)

It fits superbly in a VST but little else


----------



## coffeechap

havent got any but jens is sending me some stuff soon, one he gets out of hospital


----------



## Charliej

lookseehear said:


> You might only have one by the time I leave!


I can bring a 3rd one,

Zebrano XS handle with convex base for you to see as well lol.


----------



## frankil

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just to add a bit more to your temptation.
> 
> View attachment 5502
> 
> 
> Goldfinger convex with Zebrano wood. Loads of heft - minimum effort


That is one beautiful tamper! I really want one...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks awesome.....Zebrano wood!!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks awesome.....Zebrano wood!!!!!


When it came, it smelled of Zebra too - the handle that is. Fortunately, the 'unique' smell has disapeared.


----------



## DavidBondy

Looks beautiful in zebra wood. I've got a friend whose Uilleann pipes are made from the same.

However, I still wouldn't swap my grenadilla titanium Goldfinger for any other tamper!!!

DB


----------



## Neill

Are the handles interchangeable on the goldfingers and can you order the handles alone. That zebrano is a thing of beauty.


----------



## DavidBondy

Handles are interchangeable as are the washers. Mine came with a brass washer but CC kindly gave me a stainless steel one which I have had engraved making it even more personal!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Neill said:


> Are the handles interchangeable on the goldfingers and can you order the handles alone. That zebrano is a thing of beauty.


They are............


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> They are............


Must resist, must resist!


----------



## DavidBondy

Neill said:


> Must resist, must resist!


Just give in! You know you want to! It's easier to just allow yourself to buy the tamper you want!

What was it Alec Guinness said in Star Wars? Oh yes ... "This is the tamper you are looking for"

DB


----------



## CallumT

You fancying a ti ebonite boots? I might go for a gold finger at some point

Edit- my tapatalk hadn't refreshed so this is abit out of place....


----------



## Neill

Here's mine-


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Neill said:


> Must resist, must resist!


Life's too short and resistance is futile


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Neill said:


> Here's mine-


That was quick!


----------



## Neill

Ha, that's why I was asking about the handle, would be tempted by a replacement.


----------



## c_squared

This is getting a little crazy but here goes, Neill, you buy the new handle, I'll have your current one and just buy the gold finger base. That way everyone wins...right?


----------



## jeebsy

How can we work out handle prices?


----------



## Neill

c_squared said:


> This is getting a little crazy but here goes, Neill, you buy the new handle, I'll have your current one and just buy the gold finger base. That way everyone wins...right?


Ha, or you buy a zebrano Nd we swap handles?


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> They are............


Yes you can order the handles alone fir any of the torr grinders


----------



## DavidBondy

Surprising how quiet a certain member has been! DB


----------



## coffeechap

He is busy dear boy


----------



## coffeechap

Here's mine !!!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Or like this!!!!!


----------



## Charliej

I've got to admit that I'll be wanting a Goldfinger and a titanium trap/convex with a nice handle all a planned expense lol.


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Yes you can order the handles alone fir any of the torr grinders


Price of the whole tamper less €32 for the base?


----------



## DavidBondy

What happened to the custom washer CC?


----------



## coffeechap

Have put this on as an illustration


----------



## Xpenno

Hi Dave,

have you got the flat 58.4mm bases in stock? Are they ok for nutating in a VST?

Cheers

Spence


----------



## coffeechap

yes i have and will give it a go when home....


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> yes i have and will give it a go when home....


Cheers dude! Appreciate it


----------



## Vernest

@coffeechap - i am interested in a torr metal flat tamper to fit a vst basket. what are my options? thank you!

ps: private messaging doesn't work since i am a new member


----------



## coffeechap

Just pick a jangle on the torr website, if I have it you just deduct 15 percent from the price and I will send you the payment details


----------



## c_squared

Just received my new torr tamper which I have bought as a birthday present to myself from my wife and kids.









Just pulled the first shot and the results on some has bean coffee was significantly better than my previous flat tamper. Obviously there's still room for improvement but I couldn't be happier. The tamper itself is a thing of beauty but match that with performance and it's a top quality product.

Big thanks to Dave (coffeechap) for sorting me out. If anyone is even slightly tempted to buy one of these...just pull the trigger!


----------



## DavidBondy

Nice! You'd have to prise my Torr from my cold, dead hands to get it off me. DB


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> Nice! You'd have to prise my Torr from my cold, dead hands to get it off me. DB


Post a pic DB


----------



## DavidBondy

Mrboots2u said:


> Post a pic DB












It's the one in the foreground with my name custom engraved on the collar! A Torr Titanium Goldfinger 58.4mm with a grenadilla handle.


----------



## Mrboots2u

c_squared said:


> Just received my new torr tamper which I have bought as a birthday present to myself from my wife and kids.
> 
> View attachment 5906
> 
> 
> Just pulled the first shot and the results on some has bean coffee was significantly better than my previous flat tamper. Obviously there's still room for improvement but I couldn't be happier. The tamper itself is a thing of beauty but match that with performance and it's a top quality product.
> 
> Big thanks to Dave (coffeechap) for sorting me out. If anyone is even slightly tempted to buy one of these...just pull the trigger!


Happy birthday nice pressie !


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> It's the one in the foreground with my name custom engraved on the collar! A Torr Titanium Goldfinger 58.4mm with a grenadilla handle.


That's a nice touch .....


----------



## DavidBondy

Indeed. Happy birthday! It's my birthday next week. I'll be an E61 tamper old!

My pressie to myself is a 27" iMac with a 3TB hard drive, 32gb of RAM and the 3.5ghz 7 core processor. Looking forward to it! I'll be retiring my late 2009 24" model.


----------



## Neill

c_squared said:


> Just received my new torr tamper which I have bought as a birthday present to myself from my wife and kids.
> 
> View attachment 5906
> 
> 
> Just pulled the first shot and the results on some has bean coffee was significantly better than my previous flat tamper. Obviously there's still room for improvement but I couldn't be happier. The tamper itself is a thing of beauty but match that with performance and it's a top quality product.
> 
> Big thanks to Dave (coffeechap) for sorting me out. If anyone is even slightly tempted to buy one of these...just pull the trigger!


Oi, put that away, it's not ur birthday until Sunday.


----------



## coffeechap

DavidBondy said:


> Indeed. Happy birthday! It's my birthday next week. I'll be an E61 tamper old!
> 
> My pressie to myself is a 27" iMac with a 3TB hard drive, 32gb of RAM and the 3.5ghz 7 core processor. Looking forward to it! I'll be retiring my late 2009 24" model.


Ooooo must time for another birthday treat David something shiny!


----------



## DavidBondy

Yeah. I know. I'm almost there Dave.

I'm going to talk to Reiss at the show. Shame I'll only be there on the Sat!!!


----------



## jeebsy

c_squared said:


> Just received my new torr tamper which I have bought as a birthday present to myself from my wife and kids.
> 
> View attachment 5906
> 
> 
> Just pulled the first shot and the results on some has bean coffee was significantly better than my previous flat tamper. Obviously there's still room for improvement but I couldn't be happier. The tamper itself is a thing of beauty but match that with performance and it's a top quality product.
> 
> Big thanks to Dave (coffeechap) for sorting me out. If anyone is even slightly tempted to buy one of these...just pull the trigger!


That's one of the nicest i've seen....great choice from the family there


----------



## DavidBondy

Oh yeah...I've also ordered this:










For delivery on May 8th...can't compete with CC's Porsche but I like it!!

DB


----------



## coffeechap

just for info folks i have 4 of the brass goldfingers in stock 80 euros pus £3 delivery in 58.4


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> just for info folks i have 4 of the brass goldfingers in stock 80 euros pus £3 delivery in 58.4


Come on Dave - let's see the goods..... Have you got any pictures?


----------



## coffeechap

perhaps charlie could post a photo of his or i can post one tomorrow


----------



## coffeechap

but it is definite essex bling


----------



## Daren

Gotta love Essex bling! Come on Charlie... Let's have a look


----------



## coffeechap

check this out

http://cafe-kultur.de/products/goldfinger_2014-brass


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Lets hope it's not been vijazzled.


----------



## Daren

Where's Charlie when you need him? You normally can't keep him quiet!


----------



## Charliej

I've been taking pictures now I'm off the phone with Dave, from sorting out a new grinder for next month.


----------



## coffeechap

its like beetlejuice


----------



## jeebsy

Charliej said:


> I've been taking pictures now I'm off the phone with Dave, from sorting out a new grinder for next month.


What's the verdict then?


----------



## Charliej

There you go hope that will do. They weigh a massive 836g so don't drop them on your toes, it took a little bit of adjustment with the extra weight but now I'm used to it it's great.

<img alt="p>










<img src=[/IMG]SAM_0119 by charliejeal, on Flickr[/img]

[IMG alt="<a href=[/IMG] <img class=]https://...3391228363/" rel="external nofollow">SAM_0123 by charliejeal, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## Daren

I knew you wouldn't let me down Charlie


----------



## coffeechap

bling bling bling


----------



## Charliej

jeebsy said:


> What's the verdict then?


The verdict is wait and see but it isn't an EK43, but something that is good, on demand and will actually fit in the space I have. Just got to strip the RR55 down tomorrow de gunk it and whack the new burrs in a stick all the stale stuff through for a bit of seasoning on the new burrs then get it up in the for sale section.


----------



## Daren

Now that is bling! (and they should come with sunglasses).

Cheers Charlie


----------



## The Systemic Kid

urbanbumpkin said:


> Lets hope it's not been vijazzled.


What's vijazzling, Clive??


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> What's vijazzling, Clive??


I'm not telling him.....


----------



## coffeechap

Feeling her Swarovski jewellery wasn't enough, Sue started vajazzling for added bling effect.


----------



## Charliej

Its an Essex thing Patrick, something that woman think they need to do for men.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Is it something to do with nutating, then?


----------



## coffeechap

yes thats it patrick


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is it something to do with nutating, then?


Go google it with safe search off and find out ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is it something to do with nutating, then?


It's more like an Australian Xmas grotto.....glitter and decorations down under.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Priceless guys - keep them coming.


----------



## jeebsy

Charliej said:


> The verdict is wait and see but it isn't an EK43, but something that is good, on demand and will actually fit in the space I have. Just got to strip the RR55 down tomorrow de gunk it and whack the new burrs in a stick all the stale stuff through for a bit of seasoning on the new burrs then get it up in the for sale section.


Hmmm....Vario?


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Go google it with safe search off and find out ...


I just did this... I knew what it meant, I've just got nothing better to do


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Feel better for that, Spence??


----------



## Xpenno

I'm switching between that and an exploded parts diagram of a Gaggia Synchrony Compact Digital, I'm having quite the evening....


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Feel better for that, Spence??


He was gone for 4 minutes


----------



## Charliej

jeebsy said:


> Hmmm....Vario?


Nope not a vario of any type, and it's very definite upgrade from the RR55. Oh yeah and it's Italian.


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> He was gone for 4 minutes


What was he doing for the other 3 minutes and 30 seconds then.


----------



## Xpenno

Daren said:


> He was gone for 4 minutes


More like 6... Managed to go the extra mile thanks to the vajazzle pics, that gaggia manual makes for very exciting reading!


----------



## Daren

Charliej said:


> What was he doing for the other 3 minutes and 30 seconds then.


Looking at exploded parts diagram of a Gaggia Synchrony Compact Digital - Phwaoar


----------



## coffeechap

thinking of upgrading the verona then spence?


----------



## Daren

Have we gone off topic?


----------



## coffeechap

hey this is my thread essex boy, back away from the decisions, you are getting as bad as those two northern mokeys, I mean moderators


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> thinking of upgrading the verona then spence?


Now that would be a sweet upgrade wouldn't it!?

The truth is I have one at work that a couple of us picked up a while back. Needs new seals but works other than that. I was just trying to work out what was involved to see if it's worth doing the work and flogging it.


----------



## jeebsy

Charliej said:


> Nope not a vario of any type, and it's very definite upgrade from the RR55. Oh yeah and it's Italian.


The Major OD?


----------



## Charliej

jeebsy said:


> The Major OD?


Nope not one of those.


----------



## Xpenno

Mazzer Royal?


----------



## coffeechap

i thought you got rid of the Sage grinder charlie?


----------



## coffeechap

i know its a HG2


----------



## coffeechap

no no I really know charlie is getting a k20 (somewhere between a k10 and a k30)


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> no no I really know charlie is getting a k20 (somewhere between a k10 and a k30)


Special edition custom shop version. I'll take two!


----------



## Xpenno

But only if it's as good as the K8...


----------



## garydyke1

Is it silver, very silver?


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Is it silver, very silver?


A spoon grinder?


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> A spoon grinder?


Bingo !!!! ....


----------



## Charliej

Well it is fairly shiny.


----------



## DavidBondy

coffeechap said:


> just for info folks i have 4 of the brass goldfingers in stock 80 euros pus £3 delivery in 58.4


If I'm not too late, I'll take one please Dave.

DB


----------



## Soll

Coffeechap! Any Torr Goldfingers left ?


----------



## coffeechap

yep, 2 left, one flat one convex, price is actually £80 delivered


----------



## Soll

I already bought a convex from you, shall I make the goldfinger a flat to compare?


----------



## coffeechap

yes that could be a good plan


----------



## Orangertange

No I will not spend any more money on coffee stuff :/mm so shiny


----------



## Soll

okay Dave! 1 Torr Brass Goldfinger in Flat base . Paypal payment alright?


----------



## coffeechap

yes but needs to come to me!!


----------



## Soll

Pm payment details and I will sort it this evening


----------



## coffeechap

All four Goldfinger brass edition tampers gone folks!!!


----------



## Charliej

That didn't take long lol a good combined enabling there. I was talking to my stepbrother the other day, he's into coffee just not at our level yet, hand grinder and Gaggia Cubika plus for him and he couldn't believe I'd spent more than his machine cost him on a tamper lol.


----------



## ichaanisaar




----------



## Charliej

No image showing for me.


----------



## Jason1wood

It's only his second post Charlie and his first post, no images show either


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks I have bases again, so I now have the complete range of tampers available again and a decent selection of handles, so those that wanted them before please get back in touch.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Don't forget to put me one aside


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm trying to find the previous post....what's the best base to tamp onto a mound?

It's one of the convex's can't remember which one.


----------



## coffeechap

Gary loves the trapez bases.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Gary loves the trapez bases.


Cheers CC, is the Trapez a softer curve to more of a central point and the other convex base a steady rounded curve?


----------



## garydyke1

Yeah trapez base is a slightly softer curve than convex, barely noticeable tho.

The real difference is the side-walls of the base

Trapez is /_\ and convex |_| - if nutation is your thing trapez wins as you get a wider range of turn.

Also when you pull the trapez up out of the basket it creates a suction effect of the stray grounds and pulls them all in! bonus


----------



## michaelg

I love my Torr Trapez base too - ideal for nutating and makes for nice pours with my IMS baskets.


----------



## Daren

+1 on the above but with VST. Trapez is the way to go for nutating


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> Yeah trapez base is a slightly softer curve than convex, barely noticeable tho.
> 
> The real difference is the side-walls of the base
> 
> Trapez is /_\ and convex |_| - if nutation is your thing trapez wins as you get a wider range of turn.
> 
> Also when you pull the trapez up out of the basket it creates a suction effect of the stray grounds and pulls them all in! bonus


Thanks Gary

I found this too


----------



## leftism

Someone have experience with using 53mm Torr tampers for La Spaziale? How well they fit the baskets?


----------



## coffeechap

They should fit really nice, I have convex and a titanium flat one available in 53 mm if you are interested?


----------



## coffeechap

Quick update, I have convex, goldfinger, flat and trapez bases in 58.4mm I also have 51mm flat, 53mm convex and 54mm convex bases available.

Here are the handles


----------



## oop north

Can you do a bigger photo of the two tone jobbies, please? I think you have a couple of sections with them - from bottom left come in one section and then in that there are a couple and above that another couple. I like the one with the slightly darker/warmer pale patch (if that makes sense)

Are they all the same size handle?


----------



## oop north

Just found some pics on page 22 and thereabouts


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hi Dave

Can I go for that Trapez 58.4 base we discussed


----------



## Charliej

I'm thinking I wouldn't mind a trapez 58.4mm as well and on a brass goldfinger handle too if poss.


----------



## Kyle548

What's the dark wood one, 3 across 2 down?

How much for a trapeze 58.4?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hi Dave

Thanks for you time earlier, as discussed can go for a Trapez 58.4 base handle to be confirmed









if you can let me know the pricing for the Zebrano wood with the spacer


----------



## coffeechap

Here are some photos of the trapez with xs handle with a washer

Zebrano with light brass washer 55 euro inc washer









Pallisander with light brass washer 62 euro inc washer









Grenadil with light brass washer 65 euro inc washer









Classic birne with silver washer 62 euro inc washer









Pear with silver washer 47 euro inc washer


----------



## coffeechap

Some more pictures

Stubby goldfinger handle on trapez with washer









Goldfinger with walnut handle( middle )and brass washer and grenadil xs no washer









African Blackwood standard


----------



## Charliej

What's the cost with a Goldfinger handle Dave, preferably metal, if not whichever one is cheaper?


----------



## coffeechap

Which one Charlie


----------



## coffeechap

Flat with zebrano for oop north


----------



## oop north

Ooh I like that! How much?

Er (getting carried away here) how much to have an african blackwood handle too (only one base, two handles) in case i cannot decide between them







!

No, on second thoughts, stick with the zebrano / flat - it looks lovely


----------



## Orangertange

What's the handle in box bottom corner furthest to the left? and what shape is the base on a gold finger?


----------



## coffeechap

That handle has gone now, the base on goldfinger is convex 58.4mm or I have a brass 58.4 flat.


----------



## Jason1wood

Got any Trapez bases Dave? 58.4?


----------



## coffeechap

Jason1wood said:


> Got any Trapez bases Dave? 58.4?


Yep five more left..


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Zebrano looks good, I'm tempted......

Any photos of the "entry level" handles Dave so I can compare


----------



## jeebsy

That's a pear xs


----------



## coffeechap

urbanbumpkin said:


> Zebrano looks good, I'm tempted......
> 
> Any photos of the "entry level" handles Dave so I can compare


Zebrano now gone mate, pear is available though


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> Which one Charlie


Just a standard 58.4m trap base, unless there are trap goldfinger bases?


----------



## Jason1wood

I want a Trapez Dave what's left?


----------



## coffeechap

Charlie 27 euros plus £3 postage


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> Charlie 27 euros plus £3 postage


and what would that cost with a Goldfinger handle, the brass one preferably?


----------



## Jason1wood

Charliej said:


> and what would that cost with a Goldfinger handle, the brass one preferably?


Hmmm a goldfinger handle. Now I might be tempted.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Can I take a 58.4 Trapez base please


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Zebrano now gone mate, pear is available though


I'll go for the pear with 58.4 trap

Sorry I'm being rubbish...changed my mind I'm going with the Pallisander 100%


----------



## Jason1wood

Ok I'll have a trap base also Dave. If any left


----------



## coffeechap

Charliej said:


> and what would that cost with a Goldfinger handle, the brass one preferably?


Don't have brass mate but have black metal, do you need a washer?


----------



## coffeechap

Jason1wood said:


> Ok I'll have a trap base also Dave. If any left


Have you got a handle jason?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Have you got a handle jason?


"Rubber duck" 14 for a copy


----------



## coffeechap

Geordie Boy said:


> Can I take a 58.4 Trapez base please


Yes sure you can


----------



## Jason1wood

coffeechap said:


> Have you got a handle jason?


Just bought a convex pear from Jeebsy.

Also got a RB coming but that won't be suitable.


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Have you got a handle jason?


He will in a day or two


----------



## Jason1wood

jeebsy said:


> He will in a day or two


Yay. :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidBondy

Ahh! Those lovely Torr Goldfingers flanking a Londinium. All secure in their little wooden houses!!


----------



## Jason1wood

Wow, they look amazing. Where do you get the housings from David?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> He will in a day or two


Will the new tamper base fit the handle. My Torr is the older style one.


----------



## dwalsh1

I thought you stopped doing Torrs Dave


----------



## DavidBondy

Jason1wood said:


> Wow, they look amazing. Where do you get the housings from David?


They are by Motta. Had them for ages and think I probably picked them up on my travels. I think they're widely available. They also do stainless steel ones.


----------



## oop north

For Motta tamper stands:

See http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-wooden-tamper-holder/prod_3413.html?category=3296 (thought I had seen them there - will have to pick one or two up for myself when they are back in stock)


----------



## coffeechap

Update if you have an old handle it will not fit the new bases as they are a longer thread now!


----------



## coffeechap

Pictures for pop north


----------



## oop north

Thanks - is that the one with the paler colour showing through? Is it just the dark side you are showing or is it dark all over? I particularly liked the one with the paler patch (though there was one with a nice warmer colour, most of them being equally pale). Hope that makes sense!

Are those different washers? Both look the same to me!


----------



## Jason1wood

Ah ok. I will stick with the convex then.


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> Don't have brass mate but have black metal, do you need a washer?


Yes one of the smaller steel washers would be best after trying this with my brass handle on the standard convex base. So a metal Goldfinger handle with small steel washer and trap convex 58.4 base please. How much will this be?


----------



## coffeechap

The only black wood with the spot that I have are the large versions and nit the xs so would not suit your hands, that wood is dark in the photos but that are completely black nit with a spot


----------



## leftism

> They should fit really nice, I have convex and a titanium flat one available in 53 mm if you are interested?


Yes, maybe I am. I'll send you a pm


----------



## Heligan

Hi Dave, did you get my email OK? I'd like a trapez base please, I'll keep the white handle I've got (assuming it will fit?). Thanks.


----------



## oop north

coffeechap said:


> The only black wood with the spot that I have are the large versions and nit the xs so would not suit your hands, that wood is dark in the photos but that are completely black nit with a spot


Shame! Might still have that African black wood - it looks very nice in the photo - I think the shine of the lights might be hiding some of the grain. Would have the alu spacer not brass

So what colours are there with lots of grain that I could have instead? Don't want two Zebrano unless you have another that looks very different from the first one I am having

Sorry for all the questions! We are making progress!


----------



## coffeechap

Yes I believe the metal white ones still fit jane


----------



## leftism

Are they 53mm exactly? I use the IMS baskets and I think they are around 53.4


----------



## coffeechap

How about this in natural light showing the grain


----------



## coffeechap

leftism said:


> Are they 53mm exactly? I use the IMS baskets and I think they are around 53.4


I can check if you like tomorrow


----------



## oop north

coffeechap said:


> How about this in natural light showing the grain
> 
> View attachment 6994


Ah yes, nice - will have that, thanks - with alu not brass washer thingy!


----------



## leftism

> I can check if you like tomorrow


Not necessary, will pm you if I get interested in one


----------



## tribs

Dave, have you still got the stubby goldfinger (is it palisander or grenadil?) with alu washer and 58.4mm trap?

If so I'll take it (I know I said XS in pm, but prefer the shorter gold finger now I've seen them side by side)

Cheers


----------



## Geordie Boy

coffeechap said:


> Update if you have an old handle it will not fit the new bases as they are a longer thread now!


In that case I'll take a Grenadil with the 58.4 trapez base


----------



## coffeechap

For Geordie boy!

Grenadil standard on the left blackwood with 3 mm washer on right price the same 68 euro


----------



## coffeechap

The gold fingers walnut has 5mm washer the Blackwood 3mm washer each goldfinger comes with a 3mm and 5mm washer in gold or silver colour, special forum member only price for a 58.4mm goldfinger is 90eros!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Size comparison for you left to right

1. Gold finger black metal stubby handle on trapez base with 5 mm washer 46 euro

2. Goldfinger with Blackwood stubby and 3 mm washer 90 euro

3. Goldfinger with walnut stubby and 5 mm washer 90 euro

4. Xs Blackwood on trap base with 3 mm washer 68 euro

5. Grenadil on trap base 68 euro


----------



## coffeechap

tribs said:


> Dave, have you still got the stubby goldfinger (is it palisander or grenadil?) with alu washer and 58.4mm trap?
> 
> If so I'll take it (I know I said XS in pm, but prefer the shorter gold finger now I've seen them side by side)
> 
> Cheers


Yes I do its Blackwood have posted picture above on a goldfinger, will pm you!


----------



## kikapu

coffeechap said:


> Size comparison for you left to right
> 
> 1. Gold finger black metal stubby handle on trapez base with 5 mm washer 46 euro


Dave do have any of these at the moment? As I think this might be better for my small hands......Is this the smallest height tamper they do? 58.4 base?


----------



## coffeechap

kikapu said:


> Dave do have any of these at the moment? As I think this might be better for my small hands......Is this the smallest height tamper they do? 58.4 base?


Yes I have a black metal one available


----------



## kikapu

coffeechap said:


> Yes I have a black metal one available


Dave I will take it if its a convex trapez 58.4, please pm me with payment details etc


----------



## DavidBondy

Question for you Dave ... does Jens make a Goldfinger with a trapez base? If so, do you have any? I am nutating almost exclusively now with the L1!

Cheers!


----------



## Charliej

kikapu said:


> Dave I will take it if its a convex trapez 58.4, please pm me with payment details etc


Whoa hang on there if there's only the one black metal base I've been asking about that for several posts now.

Dave please consider a black metal goldfinger handle with a 5mm washer mine please does the 46 Euros include the post or is that separate and could I have the payment details as well please.


----------



## coffeechap

He is in the process of making them mate


----------



## coffeechap

Charliej said:


> Whoa hang on there if there's only the one black metal base I've been asking about that for several posts now.
> 
> Dave please consider a black metal goldfinger handle with a 5mm washer mine please does the 46 Euros include the post or is that separate and could I have the payment details as well please.


Calm down Charlie, I have a couple one was already yours!


----------



## Charliej

Ahah ok, let me know who to pay what to and when then please.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Any photos of the big handles?


----------



## coffeechap

Tomorrow Clive...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cheers chap....


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Any photos of the big handles?


Like this?


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Any photos of the big handles?


or this?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Or this ......


----------



## Big O

Thecatlinux said:


> Or this ......


That's cool! Good height on it too... Is that a 58 or 58.4mm and does it come in a ripple convex?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thecatlinux said:


> Or this ......


I think its a convent


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hi Dave did you ever manage to take the photos of the larger handles?


----------



## coffeechap

Sorry Clive haven't been back to the cabin, will go back tomorrow though


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cheers mate.....


----------



## coffeechap

Just for Clive

Left to right

Pallisander, bubinga, walnut, ahorn and grenadil


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cheers Chap!

They all look really nice. Left to right what are they?


----------



## Mrboots2u

er....................


----------



## urbanbumpkin

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Chap!
> 
> They all look really nice. Left to right what are they?


Sorry didn't see description...I'm sure it's wasn't there earlier. Too much sun today!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

It's a really tough choice, I could easily pick 3 or 4 of them. I'm going for the Grenadil with the 58.4 trap. thanks CC.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hi Dave can you PM me payment details


----------



## coffeechap

Pm sent now clive


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Pm sent now clive


Payment sent. Thanks mate


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hey Dave I'm sure you've had a lot on at the moment, but I was just wondering if you'd picked up my PM regarding the TORR tamper that was lost in the post.

Did you manage to look into if it had been returned in the post?

The beans from Rave arrived all ok earlier in the week......thought there was an off chance that it might have turned up with these.


----------



## coffeechap

You will have to chose another one Clive


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Bugger....can I go for the Pallisander?


----------



## coffeechap

Hooray it has turned up Clive will get it out again on Monday mate.....


----------



## DavidBondy

Any news on the Goldfinger Trapez???


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Hooray it has turned up Clive will get it out again on Monday mate.....


Great news, glad it turned up.







Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## coffeechap

DavidBondy said:


> Any news on the Goldfinger Trapez???


Will be here next week mr bondy


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Hooray it has turned up Clive will get it out again on Monday mate.....


If you need my address again drop me a PM.


----------



## Charliej

Dave,

Just something I'm curious about. Is there any reason why the trapez bases don't have a logo printed on them and are a matt finish all over rather than just on the top and polished finish edges and base like the convex bases?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

TORR arrived today Well packaged too. Thanks Dave


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> TORR arrived today Well packaged too. Thanks Dave
> 
> View attachment 7544


I love the new bases, they fit perfectly in VST baskets and exude quality!


----------



## centaursailing

So many people here seem enthusiastic about the Torr tamper but I'm not finding any good links to reviews and/or videos. Appreciate any live links anyone could offer please.


----------



## garydyke1

centaursailing said:


> So many people here seem enthusiastic about the Torr tamper but I'm not finding any good links to reviews and/or videos. Appreciate any live links anyone could offer please.


All the good reviews are on here : )

There are a few on the Home Barista forum also, use the search function on there.


----------



## centaursailing

Thanks Gary, maybe I should have added unbiased!


----------



## garydyke1

CC aside I dont think any of us work for/with Torr?


----------



## Milanski

Jens is simply a lovely guy with a great quality product.

If he had a bigger marketing budget I'm sure he'd run off his feet!


----------



## centaursailing

Sorry I didn't mean to be disparaging about fellow members of the forum, far from it, simply that owners might have some bias based on enthusiasm, e.g. as a new owner of the Eureka Zenith 65E following a Mahlkonig Vario-W I'm probably more enthusiastic about it than I might be after a year or too.


----------



## jeebsy

Enthusiasm isn't the same thing as bias


----------



## centaursailing

You are entitled to your opinion jeebsy, my opinion is that the end result can turn out to be the same in some circumstances.


----------



## garydyke1

Ive been using Torr tampers for over 3 years. Had an orange aluminium '58+' (58.5) convex in 2011, which served me well (Jeebsy now has the handle). Also had a white alu 58+ flat, which a mate of mine now owns.

Subsequently moved onto a pear trapez 58.4 , then a Blackwood Trapez 58.3, also superb.

A tamper is a tamper, its performance doesnt degrade over time unless you treat it badly / drop it etc


----------



## centaursailing

Thanks Gary, I've been using Espro calibrated for a bit over 2 years but they are 58mm as you probably know and having got myself some VST baskets which the Espos don't fit tightly and the enthusiasm of a number of forum members here, my interest has risen. I like the calibrated aspect but see that a calibrated tamping mat may be the solution for the Torr so I have an open mind to constructive comments such as yours.


----------



## charris

Dave,

do you have any Torr tampers left? I am interested for a 58.xx one for gaggia classic using IMS and VST baskets. Do you mind shipping to Cyprus?


----------



## Milanski

Just buy one and see what all the fuss is about.

If you don't like it you can sell it on for little loss.


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Had an orange aluminium '58+' (58.5) convex in 2011, which served me well (Jeebsy now has the handle).


Still got the whole thing although going to give trapez a try.

I'm not sure what sort of reviews you want, tampers are very subjective things - how you like the weight, balance, how they fit your hand etc.

A Torr will fit your baskets better than a 58 but so would a knock. The entry level Torrs are only a few quid more than the knocks though.

The convex base made a big difference when I moved to a doser and was tamping the mound but what's not to say any convex tamper would have done the same.

If you like how the look then try one. If you don't like it sell it in. You won't lose much on it


----------



## centaursailing

On the face of it, the VST tamper although very expensive is likely to match very well with VST baskets. However I think I've read they are flat rather than be shaped to the bottom of the basket for a snug fit. Is this a significant reason why people prefer a Torr tamper?


----------



## jeebsy

They're popular because:

They're bigger than 58 so fit vst/ims baskets better

They look nice

They feel nice

The handles come in a large variety of lengths, colours etc

They come in all bases, including trapez in case you're one if these heathen nutators


----------



## centaursailing

With the right tamper I'd hope nutating wouldn't be needed?


----------



## jeebsy

Depends if you believe in nutation


----------



## Charliej

I own both a Knock 58.35mm walnut handle and black ceramic and plain stainless bases for it and a Knock 58mm prototype tamper and it's perfectly well made and given what else is around quite frankly excellent value for the money, the reason I've kept them since buying Torr tampers is they are flat bases on the Knock tampers.

I've also bought 3 Torr tampers the 1st was a Zebrano wood XS handle with a convex 58.4mm base, these have a mirror finish to the edge and underside of the base, which I stopped using after buying the rather hefty (836g) 2014 brass Goldfinger version and my recent purchase of a black metal Goldfinger handle and a trapez convex 58.4mm base. The only reason I no longer own the Zebrano wood one is I wasn't using it after getting the Goldfinger so I traded it for a rather nice and pricey hand made shaving brush with another member here. Over the years I've used all sorts of different makes of tamper and the Torr's are as well made as the Reg Barber and pretty much all of the Pullman tampers, and a lot better value as well. You also have the flexibility of the different sizes of handle, different handle materials, a wider choice than Reg Barber offer and Pullman usually offered before Greg retired.

They're a well made tamper and they tamp, what else do you need to know Rod? I tried the Espro tampers at last years Bella Barista CFUK members open day and wasn't really that impressed with them particularly given the cost and limited choice of bases, Torr give you a huge choice of sizes for the base and 4 different profiles for the bass as well, and then you have the option of brass, stainless steel and titanium coated too.


----------



## Charliej

centaursailing said:


> With the right tamper I'd hope nutating wouldn't be needed?


Nutating can solve some issues with distribution in the basket and also let you grind coarser than if you just tamped down on the mound. I have the range of tampers I own, 5 at the last count, including the pretty decent one provided with the Sage DB, which allows me to try differing things if I'm having issues with dialling in some beans.


----------



## garydyke1

centaursailing said:


> On the face of it, the VST tamper although very expensive is likely to match very well with VST baskets. However I think I've read they are flat rather than be shaped to the bottom of the basket for a snug fit. Is this a significant reason why people prefer a Torr tamper?


You can get Flat base Torrs also.


----------



## centaursailing

Thanks Charliej and Gary

I'm looking at http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers/products/torr-o-58-4-piston-teller-solo-tamper-fuss-tamper-base after seeing a number of people ordering the plan2convex piston via coffeechap who I've seen comment somewhere that a convex shape helps avoid channeling so am thinking that might be a good place to start. How to choose a handle seems to require hands-on. I'd appreciate any insight on a good handle to start with which might not lead to yet another upgrade.


----------



## jeebsy

Do you want wood, metal, really heavy, not do heavy, short, long....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Torrs look boss Feel nice And make me feel like coffee god. They won't help you make better coffee unless the grind dose distribution and temp stars are aligned. Even then I'm not convinced they will.

They fit vst baskets like a glove and are equistely made. They are nice things to own but you don't NEED more than one. I own two by the way .


----------



## centaursailing

I'm not sure yet jeebsy. My espro handles feel okay and since they are cold to the touch I'm assuming, maybe wrongly, that they aren't wood and maybe be metallic. I guess what I'm asking what others have found to be their favourite.


----------



## jeebsy

Wouldn't err be biased though? ?


----------



## centaursailing

Mrboots2u said:


> Torrs look like. Feel nice. And make me feel like coffee god. They won't help you make better coffee unless the grind dose distribution and temp stars are aligned.
> 
> They fit vst baskets like a glove and are equistely made. They are nice things to own but you don't NEED more than one.


I'd prefer to only have one which is right, hence my bothersome questions


----------



## Milanski

I love the look and feel of my classic-sized walnut handle, though it is quite a light-weight wood.


----------



## DavidBondy

Mrboots2u said:


> They are nice things to own but you don't NEED more than one.


'Course you do! You need lots!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> 'Course you do! You need lots!!


want isn't the same as need bonday









you are addicted anyway.......


----------



## centaursailing

Thanks Milanski

Goldfinger huh David, did it take a few to decide on that one?


----------



## DavidBondy

Actually Milan, I've got three Goldfingers - as well as a number of others. And, I sold about a dozen more earlier this year. The Goldfingers are just the dog's doodahs as far as I am concerned!!


----------



## coffeechap

If people are interested I my have an exceptional deal coming up on 58.4 convex stainless steel goldfinger tampers, but they will only be available with a black metal handle.

With regards to which handle to have, jens does some beautiful woods all of which appeal to different people. My preference is wood as it feels nicer in the hand, however they cost more depending on which wood you have. I have not had anyone who has been disappointed with a torr tamper and in my opinion are the best of the premium tampers out there.


----------



## charris

coffeechap said:


> If people are interested I my have an exceptional deal coming up on 58.4 convex stainless steel goldfinger tampers, but they will only be available with a black metal handle.
> 
> With regards to which handle to have, jens does some beautiful woods all of which appeal to different people. My preference is wood as it feels nicer in the hand, however they cost more depending on which wood you have. I have not had anyone who has been disappointed with a torr tamper and in my opinion are the best of the premium tampers out there.


Dave I am interested. Do you have anything else available?


----------



## Milanski

DavidBondy said:


> Actually Milan, I've got three Goldfingers - as well as a number of others. And, I sold about a dozen more earlier this year. The Goldfingers are just the dog's doodahs as far as I am concerned!!


Wow, that's a lot of tampers!

Lucky I just bagged a deal with CoffeeJohnny's GF then!


----------



## Charliej

centaursailing said:


> I'm not sure yet jeebsy. My espro handles feel okay and since they are cold to the touch I'm assuming, maybe wrongly, that they aren't wood and maybe be metallic. I guess what I'm asking what others have found to be their favourite.


With the Torrs it kind of depends on how big your hands are, they do the XS handles for smaller hands, the Classic will be about the same as your Espro, you can even have the stubby Goldfinger handle which give you great control and makes it much easier to get all your finger around the edge of the tamper's base to make sure it's level, they also do washers in a few different heights that fit between the base and handle to further adjust the handle length to your hand.

Beyond that it's simply down to whichever handle you think looks the nicest and your budget. I most frequently use my all brass Goldfinger which is really heavy (836g) which took a while to get used to and often with that if I'm nutating it only needs the weight of the tamper to tamp the coffee, when they finally come in I shall be selling my trapez convex base and buying one of the titanium coated trapz convex bases instead.

In case you have read it the wrong way the plan 2 convex isn't both a flat tamper and convex tamper, rather the base goes from a convex to a flat profile. I think that for a 1st purchase the trapez convex base would be your best bet, it gives you all the advantages of the standard convex base whilst also, if you decide to try a nutating tamp, you can easily see the leading edge of the tamper whilst you nutate. When using a convex tamper there is no need to settle the ground coffee just tamp straight down on the mound of coffee your Zenith 65 E grinds into the middle of your basket, no need for any fancy voodoo rituals like stirring the grinds or knocking the portafilter to settle the coffee mounds, or tapping it with the side of the tamper etc, no tamping NSEW, just straight down onto the , hopefully, lovely fluffy mound.


----------



## Charliej

Milanski said:


> Wow, that's a lot of tampers!
> 
> Lucky I just bagged a deal with CoffeeJohnny's GF then!


You're going to love the brass Goldfinger Milan, but the weight of it will astonish you at 1st and it takes a while to get used to, but after that anything else feels way too light, which is why I've ended up with the brass Goldfinger handle on my standard 58.5 trap convex base and the standard metal Goldfinger handle on my brass Goldfinger base, that way they both weigh roughly the same amount to make things easier with muscle memory.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tamperwang........


----------



## coffeechap

Bootywang....


----------



## Thecatlinux

Wangwang........


----------



## Mrboots2u

Postwang.......


----------



## coffeechap

Ok here's the deal folks I spoke to Jens and for a very limited time and limited numbers you can have a standard torr goldfinger stainless steel 58.4 mm with black metal handle and choice of washer for 70 euros plus delivery cost. That is a huge saving on the website price


----------



## Charliej

That's an excellent offer for all you folks enquiring about Torr tampers, don't think about it, just do it, buy one you won't regret it.


----------



## charris

coffeechap said:


> Ok here's the deal folks I spoke to Jens and for a very limited time and limited numbers you can have a standard torr goldfinger stainless steel 58.4 mm with black metal handle and choice of washer for 70 euros plus delivery cost. That is a huge saving on the website price


Dave please pm me to proceed with this.


----------



## centaursailing

Charliej said:


> With the Torrs it kind of depends on how big your hands are, they do the XS handles for smaller hands, the Classic will be about the same as your Espro, you can even have the stubby Goldfinger handle which give you great control and makes it much easier to get all your finger around the edge of the tamper's base to make sure it's level, they also do washers in a few different heights that fit between the base and handle to further adjust the handle length to your hand.
> 
> Beyond that it's simply down to whichever handle you think looks the nicest and your budget. I most frequently use my all brass Goldfinger which is really heavy (836g) which took a while to get used to and often with that if I'm nutating it only needs the weight of the tamper to tamp the coffee, when they finally come in I shall be selling my trapez convex base and buying one of the titanium coated trapz convex bases instead.
> 
> In case you have read it the wrong way the plan 2 convex isn't both a flat tamper and convex tamper, rather the base goes from a convex to a flat profile. I think that for a 1st purchase the trapez convex base would be your best bet, it gives you all the advantages of the standard convex base whilst also, if you decide to try a nutating tamp, you can easily see the leading edge of the tamper whilst you nutate. When using a convex tamper there is no need to settle the ground coffee just tamp straight down on the mound of coffee your Zenith 65 E grinds into the middle of your basket, no need for any fancy voodoo rituals like stirring the grinds or knocking the portafilter to settle the coffee mounds, or tapping it with the side of the tamper etc, no tamping NSEW, just straight down onto the , hopefully, lovely fluffy mound.


Thanks for bothering to give all that useful advice Charlie and helping me to my decision to buy a Torr tamper. It seems to me that many think the Goldfinger is a desirable, if not the ultimate, tamper. I was thinking of a convex base. coffeechaps current deal looks interesting, does 'standard base' mean a flat base or just not being brass and if you see this CC, is the deal still open?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes deal is available it is for a goldfinger convex base and a black metal handle


----------



## centaursailing

Fantastic CC, how would I get in on the order and, as my Espros feel fine for hand-fit, what washer would you recommend please?


----------



## trebor127

How long will this offer be on for Dave?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Phil104

Yes please Dave - and like Rod - I'd welcome guidance on the washers either here or via PM.


----------



## centaursailing

... ... ... ...


----------



## coffeechap

trebor127 said:


> How long will this offer be on for Dave?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


I have 10 available and that is it once they are gone they are gone


----------



## trebor127

coffeechap said:


> I have 10 available and that is it once they are gone they are gone


Ok no problem. Will see in a couple of weeks if any are left.

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap

1. Charris

2. Centaursailing

3. Phil104


----------



## coffeechap

Rod measure espro and tell me the height please


----------



## centaursailing

Hi Dave. My Espros measure 94mm and 95mm including the little stick-on badge on the top. Is this the measurement you need? The 95mm is for the curved base tamper and the measurements are full height from the base of the piston to the top of the little badge on top of the handle.


----------



## marcuswar

How heavy are these compared to the brass GF ? At this price I'm really tempted even though the brass one is the one I really want.


----------



## coffeechap

centaursailing said:


> Hi Dave. My Espros measure 94mm and 95mm including the little stick-on badge on the top. Is this the measurement you need? The 95mm is for the curved base tamper and the measurements are full height from the base of the piston to the top of the little badge on top of the handle.


Goldfinger with standard washer is 90mm high


----------



## coffeechap

marcuswar said:


> How heavy are these compared to the brass GF ? At this price I'm really tempted even though the brass one is the one I really want.


They are a lot lighter than the brass but then that is nearly 900g which in my mind is too heavy but some like it that way


----------



## DavidBondy

coffeechap said:


> They are a lot lighter than the brass but then that is nearly 900g which in my mind is too heavy but some like it that way


Yes. I'm one of them! I find that the weight and heft of the brass GF means that you don't have to exert any pressure - just level it and polish.


----------



## centaursailing

coffeechap said:


> Goldfinger with standard washer is 90mm high


Thanks Dave, 90mm should be just fine.


----------



## centaursailing

DavidBondy said:


> Yes. I'm one of them! I find that the weight and heft of the brass GF means that you don't have to exert any pressure - just level it and polish.


Interesting point David. Dave did you by any chance get a price for the brass GF?


----------



## coffeechap

I do not have any brass ones I'm afraid


----------



## centaursailing

Thanks Dave, I think it's always worth asking


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I do not have any brass ones I'm afraid


Ive got a brass goldfinger bass going spare, if i can help anyone out


----------



## centaursailing

Thanks Boots, why would you want to get rid of something so many seem to think so good?


----------



## Mrboots2u

centaursailing said:


> Thanks Boots, why would you want to get rid of something so many seem to think so good?


Because I'm nice .... its not a con .....

I just got a trapeze silver goldfinger, I only really use one tamp at a time and i only have one handle currently ( i can't remember how i go to this point TBH )

Ill happily keep it , but if someone can make use of it , as there aren't any around then thats better than it sitting on my shelf , then ill sell it

If not ill keep it

Its a goldfinger , convex base , straight sides

Dave would know which handles this fits on etc


----------



## centaursailing

I didn't doubt your good intention Boots, I just suspected you might have more than one Goldfinger. It's just that I saw one post where someone said they used the weight of the GF for tamping rather than press on it and I thought that was interesting. I'm looking at the cafekultur GF page and can't see one described as silver unless you mean stainless steel, or even platinum but are being modest?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Weight of base with washer










Weight with a metal handle


----------



## marcuswar

Not wishing to step on anyone's toes, but how much would you want for it MrBoots?

Is this is a 58.4 ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> Not wishing to step on anyone's toes, but how much would you want for it MrBoots?
> 
> Is this is a 58.4 ?


Size dont know ill check with CC

Ive offered it to Rod as a response to query on here.

If he doesn't want it ill post it as a sales thread

Price ill check with CC what it would cost new and then work out a "fair price " for 2 months use


----------



## centaursailing

marcuswar said:


> Not wishing to step on anyone's toes, but how much would you want for it MrBoots?
> 
> Is this is a 58.4 ?


Go for it Marcus. I have a new GF (not brass) coming via coffeechap.


----------



## centaursailing

Mrboots2u said:


> Size dont know ill check with CC
> 
> Ive offered it to Rod as a response to query on here.
> 
> If he doesn't want it ill post it as a sales thread
> 
> Price ill check with CC what it would cost new and then work out a "fair price " for 2 months use


Thanks for the consideration Boots, I'll stay with my order for a new one via coffeechap.


----------



## Mrboots2u

centaursailing said:


> Thanks for the consideration Boots, I'll stay with my order for a new one via coffeechap.


no worries........


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> no worries........


It's a 58.4 mm


----------



## marcuswar

Mrboots2u said:


> Size dont know ill check with CC
> 
> Ive offered it to Rod as a response to query on here.
> 
> If he doesn't want it ill post it as a sales thread
> 
> Price ill check with CC what it would cost new and then work out a "fair price " for 2 months use


Fair enough MrBoots I'll keep an eye out on the for sale thread









Thanks for the confirmation on the size CoffeeChap. What's the cheapest handle that would fit it? Just trying to work out the relative costs between this and the steel one that's on offer.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok for those in on this order, there is a couple of white brass handles and a couple of black brass handles available as well as steel ones


----------



## charris

Any pics?

......


----------



## Phil104

coffeechap said:


> Ok for those in on this order, there is a couple of white brass handles and a couple of black brass handles available as well as steel ones


 What's the price differences, please.


----------



## coffeechap

Price is the same


----------



## Phil104

coffeechap said:


> Ok for those in on this order, there is a couple of white brass handles and a couple of black brass handles available as well as steel ones


 I should have added that in principle I'd be interested in a black brass handle.


----------



## marcuswar

What the advantage of brass handle.. just the increase in weight ?


----------



## centaursailing

Black handle for me please Dave, I'm assuming that was steel but is there a benefit as Marcus asks for having black brass?


----------



## centaursailing

I forgot to mention, is there a rough timescale on delivery please?


----------



## coffeechap

Black brass or steel? Delivery will be this week will send out the payment details.


----------



## centaursailing

Black brass please Dave.


----------



## Phil104

Phil104 said:


> I should have added that in principle I'd be interested in a black brass handle.





coffeechap said:


> Price is the same


 In which case the 'in principle' is a definite, please.


----------



## Lighty

Hi cc

Have you ever had a 'heavy metal' in your mit?

I've always fancied an inox - 900g of polished silver !!

Boots' trap brass base might tempt me ..

My white handled convex is lovely but what's the point of working if you're not going to fritter money away recklessly every now and then


----------



## Charliej

If anyone that buys themselves a black brass handle and find's it too heavy I'd be happy to swap with them for my pristine condition black steel Goldfinger handle I got with my trap convex Torr base.

Lighty, the weight of my brass Goldfinger took a little getting used to but I love it now, it more or less does the work for you, I have noticed a slight tendency to undertamp though now when going back to a much lighter tamper.


----------



## charris

Black brass for me also.


----------



## coffeechap

ok just to be clear thats the following tampers required

Phil104 - Black brass handled goldfinger convex

Centaursailing - Black brass handled goldfinger convex

CHarris - Black brass handled goldfinger convex

I will send you out the payment details today


----------



## Doppio

Hi Coffeechap,

Did you get my reply yesterday?

Sign me up for a Black brass handled goldfinger convex please.


----------



## centaursailing

Hi Dave

Payments sent out as requested.

Thanks for arranging this for us.


----------



## coffeechap

I did but i might only have the brass in white now will check later, the others got in before you did and forum etiquette is first come first serve on the thread itself.


----------



## Doppio

If you do not have any black left, that's fine with white.


----------



## Phil104

coffeechap said:


> ok just to be clear thats the following tampers required
> 
> Phil104 - Black brass handled goldfinger convex
> 
> Centaursailing - Black brass handled goldfinger convex
> 
> CHarris - Black brass handled goldfinger convex
> 
> I will send you out the payment details today


 Thanks Dave, that's brilliant.


----------



## Phil104

Phil104 said:


> Thanks Dave, that's brilliant.


 And payment sent - and again, thank you ever so much.


----------



## coffeechap

Doppio said:


> If you do not have any black left, that's fine with white.


I have 4 black brass handles so you all have one... Just make the payments and we can sort out the delivery


----------



## Doppio

coffeechap said:


> I have 4 black brass handles so you all have one... Just make the payments and we can sort out the delivery


Excellent,

I haven't got any instructions on how to make the payment.


----------



## Phil104

Doppio said:


> Excellent,
> 
> I haven't got any instructions on how to make the payment.


 Doppio, If it helps I didn't get the usual PM alert message when I opened the forum page - but the details were in my email in-box.


----------



## coffeechap

Sorry guys, as per the thread the price is 70 euro not 60 that you have paid I was thinking in pounds so please pay the additional 10 euros to Jens, sorry fir any confusion


----------



## Phil104

coffeechap said:


> Sorry guys, as per the thread the price is 70 euro not 60 that you have paid I was thinking in pounds so please pay the additional 10 euros to Jens, sorry fir any confusion


 That's absolutely okay and I've sent the extra.


----------



## Doppio

Phil104 said:


> Doppio, If it helps I didn't get the usual PM alert message when I opened the forum page - but the details were in my email in-box.


Thanks, instructions came through minutes after I saw your post.

Extra €10 is sent this morning.


----------



## centaursailing

Extra €10 is on it's way.


----------



## Guest

I'll have a 58.4mm gold finger with white handle if i can please? convex

What about postage? Do they send it straight to me in the post?

Ta


----------



## Phil104

Thank you Dave - the tamper has just arrived (working at home today) and what a thing of beauty it is and what a marvel you are- amazingly on the ball with this.


----------



## Phil104

Meant to add - I'm going to put a picture of it on the 'postie' thread.


----------



## centaursailing

Thanks again for setting this up for us Dave, my Torr GF just arrived safely as well.


----------



## Guest

Payment sent x


----------



## marcuswar

Coffee Chap is it possible to get just a brass (black or white) handle for the Goldfinger base ?

MrBoots2u has very kindly offered to sell me his brass GF base but I would need a handle to fit it.


----------



## coffeechap

yes of course i will check on the price and get back to you


----------



## coffeechap

I have trapez 58.4 convex again now if anyone is interested?


----------



## marcuswar

coffeechap said:


> yes of course i will check on the price and get back to you


Thanks CoffeeChap.

MrBoots, when CC gets me a price I'll pm you.

Thanks Guy's


----------



## marcuswar

Coffechap. any update on the price of a brass GF handle ?

No rush, I'm just conscious I'm keeping MrBoots hanging on the line...



coffeechap said:


> yes of course i will check on the price and get back to you





marcuswar said:


> Coffee Chap is it possible to get just a brass (black or white) handle for the Goldfinger base ?
> 
> MrBoots2u has very kindly offered to sell me his brass GF base but I would need a handle to fit it.


----------



## coffeechap

Hi white brass is possible price is 25 euro plus £3 postage


----------



## marcuswar

Thanks coffeechap, sounds a good price.

I just need to finalise negotiations with MrBoots first...


----------



## stevenh

Hi Coffeechap, is there a website for the Torr tampers to see what options are available?

Thanks

Steven


----------



## coffeechap

yes sure

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers


----------



## stevenh

Thanks









Will have a look. I assume offer still on?


----------



## coffeechap

the offer is always on for forum members


----------



## marcuswar

Hi stevenh, the website is at ; http://cafe-kultur.de


----------



## marcuswar

Coffeechap, I'd like to purchase the brass GF handle please, can you pm me details on how to make the payment.

Many thanks.


----------



## stevenh

What's exchange rate like and still 15% off? So many to choose from...


----------



## coffeechap

just look on coinmill.com and yes 15 percent off the website price


----------



## jeebsy

Can you get other stuff off site when you do a tamper order?


----------



## coffeechap

i could do a group buy on some other items i am sure


----------



## Doppio

Thanks for setting this up Coffeechap.

I received my tamper today and I must say that this is a very nice piece of tool.


----------



## coffeechap

perfect hope you enjoy using it, m post a show us your tamper thread and see just how many torrs we ahve on here now.


----------



## coffeechap

update folks, the latest tampers were sent out today and will be with you either tomorrow or monday


----------



## coffeechap

i will be getting some more gold finger handles so the deal for the 70euro goldfinger convex is still on 5 more left at that price if anyone is intereted


----------



## Jollybean

Tamper just arrived CC. Very nice. Thanks for sorting it


----------



## Guest

my tamper just arrived from Rave Coffee - thanks, Coffeechap!

It's great quality.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Convex versus flat. Consensus of opinion on the relative pro's and con's of each?


----------



## coffeechap

have a read of jens blog, basically a lot of people love the convex tampers as they push the cffee out towards the edges and form a good seal, it is down to preference I have both.


----------



## JK009

coffeechap said:


> i will be getting some more gold finger handles so the deal for the 70euro goldfinger convex is still on 5 more left at that price if anyone is intereted


Please look at the website:

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers

Could any body please tell me what Goldfinger that members have offer for €70?

Goldfinger_2014 BRASS €89

TORR Goldfinger_2012 €119

Goldfinger_TITAN Black €159

Goldfinger Nero €99

Thanks


----------



## marcuswar

One lovely Goldfinger brass handle (in white) arrived today courtesy of Rave Coffee and CoffeeChap. This handle on it's own weights more than my current complete Motta tamper does!

Thanks guys.


----------



## JK009

marcuswar said:


> One lovely Goldfinger brass handle (in white) arrived today courtesy of Rave Coffee and CoffeeChap. This handle on it's own weights more than my current complete Motta tamper does!
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hi

sorry to interrupt . My question was posted but there is no one help.

Is your tamper Goldfinger 2014 Brass €89 ( according to their website) but white handle? You got member offer for €70


----------



## coffeechap

The goldfinger Nero, but the handles are the black brass handles, this was limited to 10 as jens did not want me to send them back, 5 more left at 70euro !!!


----------



## marcuswar

Sorry JK009 I only bought a brass handle (painted White) from CoffeeChap as another member on the forum sold me a brass Goldfinger base separately.

I think the €70 offer is for a steel (not brass) Goldfinger base and steel handle so I don't think its the same as the Goldfinger_2014 BRASS that they are currently selling at €89 (this is a sale price though so its usually dearer). CoffeeChap would be able to tell us for certain though.


----------



## marcuswar

Oops.. sorry CC already replied while I was replying. Sorry.


----------



## coffeechap

More handles and bases have arrived, red and white metal stubby, standard and lungo, all in brass. Plus a special forum deal on 58.4mm trapez convex titanium. If you look at the last picture you will see a slight rainbow effect on the top of the tamper, jens considers this a defect and as such is happy to let these go at 75 euro with a metal handle, I have 4 available, plus goldfinger convex titanium at 100 euro.

Handles are £30 delivered

View attachment 8505


Goldfinger black and red

View attachment 8506


Trapez convex black and white

View attachment 8507


Rainbow effect

View attachment 8508


----------



## DavidBondy

Brass washers?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes me bondy I have a brass washer for you


----------



## Orangertange

Is the convex plan 1 or 2?


----------



## coffeechap

It's the soft convex


----------



## Thecatlinux

Oh yeah! Forgot to post the twins up.

Thanks again CC they are awesome , and make me smile every single time i tamp.


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Trapez convex black and white
> 
> View attachment 8507
> 
> 
> Rainbow effect
> 
> View attachment 8508


THat is so cool.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I'll take one of the trapez ti please chap. Is a black metal handle possible instead of white?


----------



## coffeechap

Might only have wood handles which are more expensive in black!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Trapez convex black and white
> 
> View attachment 8507
> 
> 
> Rainbow effect
> 
> View attachment 8508


Part ex for a Hausgrind with


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

coffeechap said:


> Might only have wood handles which are more expensive in black!


Dave how much for just the base? And if the wood is more expensive how much and what's available?


----------



## coffeechap

Will get back yo you when I check how many handles I have


----------



## coffeechap

Meet my new bling bling torr

View attachment 8544


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> Meet my new bling bling torr
> 
> View attachment 8544


Is that one of the bases we have discussed ?


----------



## Orangertange

Looks mean,

seriously tempted but gotta save my grinder fund ,


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

coffeechap said:


> Meet my new bling bling torr
> 
> View attachment 8544


That looks like the shiz


----------



## coffeechap

Thanks, it is the titanium trapez convex with three washers, two stainless and one titanium plus the black stubby handle


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

That looks awesome. I'm still after one with the medium handle. Have you got more?


----------



## jeebsy

At risk of sounding like a plonker, is the soft convex just the plan 2 convex with trapez sides or is there a new base in town?


----------



## smidster09

I'll take a pear/birne XS handle if available if not I'll take a black Alu XS


----------



## coffeechap

No probs on the pear will pm payment details


----------



## coffeechap

There are still 5 goldfinger stainless steel convex available with a choice of black, white or red metal handle for 70 euro plus £3 delivery!!


----------



## Charliej

How much for just the Ti base- the trap one Dave?


----------



## coffeechap

comes as a complete tamper charlie for 75 euro special (brass handle) price just for base is 55 euros


----------



## JK009

coffeechap said:


> Thanks, it is the titanium trapez convex with three washers, two stainless and one titanium plus the black stubby handle


very interested

Please let me know / or PM me :

1/ height?

2/ weight?

3/ price?

4/ 58.4mm?

thanks


----------



## Orangertange

coffeechap said:


> comes as a complete tamper charlie for 75 euro special (brass handle) price just for base is 55 euros


Could I have a photo of that one sounds nice,

also so would the handle off the tampers (51mm Neroand wood 50.4) fit these base, or are they the older type?


----------



## coffeechap

the older handles will fit these bases as they are the older type bases


----------



## Orangertange

Then I'll defiantly take a black trapez convex base if you have any left, and a couple of silver washers

could I see a picture of the brass handle as well just incase


----------



## coffeechap

it is just a painted brass hanldle as per the photos earlier.


----------



## coffeechap

i will throw up some photos tomorrow morning, i am going off the grid for a couple of weeks as of thursday so any orders need to be placed tomorrow during the day in order to get them out, i think there is only one more gloss black trapez, the other two are a mat finish on the top gloss on the base, i will put some photos up of these tomorrow morning, there are only two of them.


----------



## Orangertange

Ahh it's the bling tamper from your photo?

Already got a black metal handle, just take the base and and washers

unless you've got any exciting old style wood handles you could stick on there


----------



## Orangertange

Don't recon you'll get a chance post now? No worrys will hang on till you back,


----------



## Mrboots2u

Any news on the new flat trapez bases .. .


----------



## jeebsy

I'm skint just now,no news is good news for me....


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Any news on the new flat trapez bases .. .


plus one on that, and am still in need of a flat too with another brass handle


----------



## coffeechap

Jens is quality assuring them at the mo to make sure they are perfect.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Seriously looking forward to these.


----------



## Orangertange

You still got the black semi convex traps that fit old handles?


----------



## coffeechap

I do, will post some picks up of the black bases I have


----------



## Orangertange

So you got any photo's then cc?


----------



## EricC

Hi Dave,

Are the new flat trapeze bases compatible with the older handles or would a new handle be required too?

Cheers

Eric


----------



## reneb

hi dave, do you have any flat bases available?


----------



## coffeechap

for those that will want a torr 58.5 flat trapez with a sharp edge then please add your name to this list.

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy


----------



## DavidBondy

For those that will want a torr 58.5 flat trapez with a sharp edge then please add your name to this list.

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy


----------



## Mrboots2u

What's the price for base only please ?


----------



## 4085

For those that will want a torr 58.5 flat trapez with a sharp edge then please add your name to this list.

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the price for base only please ?


Going on previous i'd say about £30-35


----------



## Orangertange

dfk41 said:


> For those that will want a torr 58.5 flat trapez with a sharp edge then please add your name to this list.
> 
> 1. Daren
> 
> 2. Jeebsy
> 
> 3. DavidBondy
> 
> 4. dfk41
> 
> 5. Orangertange


i'll go for one off these chap. Presume I'll need a new handle to fit it aswell, also if you can put some photos of the bases that fit the old style, would be good


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Going on previous i'd say about £30-35


Think that was for base only.


----------



## coffeechap

Martin the base only will be what Jeebsy said 30 - 35 pounds


----------



## Mrboots2u

For those that will want a torr 58.5 flat trapez with a sharp edge then please add your name to this list.

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u


----------



## MarkyP

For those that will want a torr 58.5 flat trapez with a sharp edge then please add your name to this list.

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the price for base only please ?





The Systemic Kid said:


> Think that was for base only.


Yep, just in case anyone thought that was for the handle + base


----------



## Mike mc

For those that will want a torr 58.5 flat trapez with a sharp edge then please add your name to this list.

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc


----------



## urbanbumpkin

For those that will want a torr 58.5 flat trapez with a sharp edge then please add your name to this list.

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy


----------



## reneb

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy

12. Reneb


----------



## Xpenno

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy - Grenadilla handle!

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only


----------



## reneb

List has got messed up, can someone fix please, not so easy on a tablet...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only


----------



## DavidBondy

reneb said:


> List has got messed up, can someone fix please, not so easy on a tablet...


Sorted - I think!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yep - sorted.


----------



## drawntowin

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin


----------



## drude

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only


----------



## DavidBondy

It seems to have dropped off the amended list, so could the next person to update this please put "Grenadilla handle" alongside my name.

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only


----------



## jeebsy

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only


----------



## Charliej

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only


----------



## 7493

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle


----------



## jeebsy

Jings, I thought it would just be the ek brigade interested


----------



## Obnic

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Jings, I thought it would just be the ek brigade interested


Everyone loves MP, some people just try to hide it


----------



## charris

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)


----------



## Phil104

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 (with a wooden handle depending on what you've got or can get)


----------



## coffeechap

just waiting for jens to give me a confirmed timescale then will start sorting out payments for this.


----------



## Daren

What is the score with handles Dave? I'd quite like a one to match my other Torr (and another base/stand thingamy)


----------



## coffeechap

I have the black base, which handle have you got daren?


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> I have the black base, which handle have you got daren?


This one.....


----------



## Mike mc

Do we pick our own handle? Whats price for base and handle please?


----------



## coffeechap

price will be Circa 60 euros for a stock metal or basic wood handle, anything else i will have to price up Mike


----------



## Mike mc

coffeechap said:


> price will be Circa 60 euros for a stock metal or basic wood handle, anything else i will have to price up Mike


I will just go for a basic wood Handle.cheers


----------



## Phil104

coffeechap said:


> price will be Circa 60 euros for a stock metal or basic wood handle, anything else i will have to price up Mike


 The answer might be somewhere on this thread...Jens offers a range of wooden handles - what counts as a basic wood one?


----------



## Orangertange

think the basic wooden are the cheaper ( les expensive ) on the web site http://cafe-kultur.de/


----------



## coffeechap

yes the cheaper wood is the pear and the bubinga, the price is yet to be confirmed, but jens muted 63 euros, however we will of course get a 15 percent off this so expect around 55 euro for a metal or a stock wood.


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> I have the black base, which handle have you got daren?


I can't see the same handle on the Torr site Dave? Any ideas?


----------



## coffeechap

think that was a one off mate, he doesnt do the exact same one any more, i can do plain black


----------



## Phil104

coffeechap said:


> yes the cheaper wood is the pear and the bubinga, the price is yet to be confirmed, but jens muted 63 euros, however we will of course get a 15 percent off this so expect around 55 euro for a metal or a stock wood.


 Ah, got it, thank you Dave and Orangertange.

Bubinga:

http://cafe-kultur.de/products/torr-lungo-bubinga

Pear:

http://cafe-kultur.de/products/torr-xs-walnut-nussbaum (although the link says 'walnut')

At what point would I need to decide to add a handle or not or do you usually carry some handles?


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> think that was a one off mate, he doesnt do the exact same one any more, i can do plain black


Bugger! It matches the Rocket handles really well.

If you can do the same shape and the same finish and color then that'll work for me.

Cheers Dave


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> yes the cheaper wood is the pear and the bubinga, the price is yet to be confirmed, but jens muted 63 euros, however we will of course get a 15 percent off this so expect around 55 euro for a metal or a stock wood.


Just to confirm that's around 55euros including the base?


----------



## coffeechap

yes of course around 55 euro for a complete tamper


----------



## DavidBondy

I'm happy to pay a few Euros more for a Grenadilla handle! Is it going to be the classic or Goldfinger shape Dave? If the former, will he make a Goldfinger style one? If so, I'll wait!


----------



## coffeechap

classic shape first dave he will then look at a gf version


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Just updated my order.....can't help myself!!!!

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)


----------



## MarkyP

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)


----------



## nobeans

I'm keen to get in on this action.

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)


----------



## dwalsh1

nobeans said:


> I'm keen to get in on this action.
> 
> 1. Daren
> 
> 2. Jeebsy base only
> 
> 3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle
> 
> 4. dfk41
> 
> 5. Orangertange
> 
> 6. Mrboots2u - base only
> 
> 7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)
> 
> 8.mike mc
> 
> 9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)
> 
> 10. Systemic Kid - base only
> 
> 11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle
> 
> 12. Reneb
> 
> 13. Xpenno base only
> 
> 14. drawntowin
> 
> 15. drude - base only
> 
> 16. Charlie - base only
> 
> 17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle
> 
> 18. Obnic (walnut handle)
> 
> 19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)
> 
> 20. Phil104 base only (for now)
> 
> 21. Nobeans (walnut handle)


22. dwalsh1....................lucky number 22 my age


----------



## Lighty

Hmmm

what do you have at moment Dave?

i could do with an xs / mini handle for my small mit

maybe with the flat base as above ..

what colour is the 58.5 - ss or titanium?

cheers

oh yeah

is Jens up for a leather handle?

i was thinking of a 'Torrs Hammer'

:-D


----------



## coffeechap

The first run will be in stainless steel


----------



## Lighty

Cool it's really a short handle I'd like in white preferably

do you have one


----------



## coffeechap

I do indeed have a white metal handle


----------



## Lighty

Go on then .. How much?

I think my current White one is about 75mm in height - what's yours?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Lighty said:


> Go on then .. How much?
> 
> I think my current White one is about 75mm in height - what's yours?


Blimey! How bigs your tamper!


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> Blimey! How bigs your tamper!


I think that's what david bowie had stuffed down his tights in Labarynth


----------



## johnealey

Yes Please and added in dwalsh1 @22 from post above to keep on track

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)


----------



## doolallysquiff

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)


----------



## dwalsh1

Dave. You got any more of the black ( wood I think) handles with the chrome ring around the base ? Ta


----------



## Beanosaurus

I would like one too please CC, thank you kindly.









1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)


----------



## tribs

I would like one too please CC, thank you kindly.









1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only


----------



## EricC

Dave, please add me to the list.

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

BTW What handles are available?


----------



## reneb

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC


----------



## dwalsh1

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

22. dwalsh1.........Handle updated if you can get the handle


----------



## coffeechops

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

28. coffeechops - (walnut handle please)


----------



## CallumT

Have we got any timescale sorted on these yet?


----------



## coffeechap

Jens has assured me that I will get a date tomorrow for the completion of the first 30


----------



## MStambo

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

28. coffeechops - (walnut handle please)

29. MStambo - (handle in Palisander)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Jens has assured me that I will get a date tomorrow for the completion of the first 30


Hey Dave, have you heard anymore from Jens on potential dates on these?


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks jens is going to make two tampers, he is very concerned about the strength of the edge so intends to put a 1 mm 90 degree edge on the tamper. It will still be sharp and an exact fit, but will be much less likely to get damaged. These will be 55 euro complete. He will also be doing a totally titanium base with a razor edge that will be far stronger than the steel version, however the additional cost of machining and the titanium itself means these will be an additional 30 - 40 euro, so please amend the list to state whether you would like the steel mm edge or the titanium. Lead time in these will be approximately 20 days


----------



## 7493

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

28. coffeechops - (walnut handle please)

29. MStambo - (handle in Palisander)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only - *titanium*

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

28. coffeechops - (walnut handle please)

29. MStambo - (handle in Palisander)


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

28. coffeechops - (walnut handle please)

29. MStambo - (handle in Palisander)


----------



## Orangertange

1. Daren

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

6. Mrboots2u - base only

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

28. coffeechops - (walnut handle please)

29. MStambo - (handle in Palisander)


----------



## Daren

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

6.

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

28. coffeechops - (walnut handle please)

29. MStambo - (handle in Palisander

Edit removed name Mrboots


----------



## coffeechops

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

6.

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

28. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

29. MStambo - (handle in Palisander)


----------



## drude

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

6.

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only - titanium

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

28. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

29. MStambo - (handle in Palisander)


----------



## MStambo

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

6.

7. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

8.mike mc

9. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

10. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium

11. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

12. Reneb - base only

13. Xpenno base only

14. drawntowin

15. drude - base only - titanium

16. Charlie - base only

17. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

18. Obnic (walnut handle)

19. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

20. Phil104 base only (for now)

21. Nobeans (walnut handle)

22. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

23. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

24. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

25. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

26. tribs - base only

27. EricC

28. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

29. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

6. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

7.mike mc

8. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

9. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium

10. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

11. Reneb - base only

12. Xpenno base only

13. drawntowin

14. drude - base only - titanium

15. Charlie - base only

16. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

17. Obnic (walnut handle)

18. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

19. Phil104 base only (for now)

20. Nobeans (walnut handle)

21. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

22. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

23. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

24. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

25. tribs - base only

26. EricC

27. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

28. MStambo - (handle in Palisander)


----------



## nobeans

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

6. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

7.mike mc

8. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

9. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium

10. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

11. Reneb - base only

12. Xpenno base only

13. drawntowin

14. drude - base only - titanium

15. Charlie - base only

16. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

17. Obnic (walnut handle)

18. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

19. Phil104 base only (for now)

20. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

21. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

22. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

23. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

24. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

25. tribs - base only

26. EricC

27. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

28. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. DavidBondy + Grenadilla handle

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

6. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

7.mike mc

8. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

9. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

10. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

11. Reneb - base only

12. Xpenno base only

13. drawntowin

14. drude - base only - titanium

15. Charlie - base only

16. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

17. Obnic (walnut handle)

18. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

19. Phil104 base only (for now)

20. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

21. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

22. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

23. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

24. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

25. tribs - base only

26. EricC

27. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

28. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. Deleted name - will wait for a Goldfinger Titanium Variant

4. dfk41

5. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

6. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

7.mike mc

8. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

9. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

10. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

11. Reneb - base only

12. Xpenno base only

13. drawntowin

14. drude - base only - titanium

15. Charlie - base only

16. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

17. Obnic (walnut handle)

18. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

19. Phil104 base only (for now)

20. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

21. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

22. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

23. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

24. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

25. tribs - base only

26. EricC

27. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

28. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. dfk41

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6.mike mc

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

16. Obnic (walnut handle)

17. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

18. Phil104 base only (for now)

19. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

20. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

21. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

22. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

23. Beanosaurus (Metal XS Bianco)

24. tribs - base only

25. EricC

26. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

27. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## Beanosaurus

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. dfk41

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6.mike mc

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle)

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

16. Obnic (walnut handle)

17. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

18. Phil104 base only (for now)

19. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

20. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

21. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

22. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

23. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

24. tribs - base only

25. EricC

26. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

27. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only

3. dfk41

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6.mike mc

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

16. Obnic (walnut handle)

17. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

18. Phil104 base only (for now)

19. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

20. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

21. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

22. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

23. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

24. tribs - base only

25. EricC

26. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

27. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## jeebsy

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6.mike mc

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

16. Obnic (walnut handle)

17. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

18. Phil104 base only (for now)

19. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

20. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

21. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

22. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss)

23. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

24. tribs - base only

25. EricC

26. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

27. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## doolallysquiff

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6.mike mc

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

16. Obnic (walnut handle)

17. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

18. Phil104 base only (for now)

19. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

20. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

21. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

22. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss) - steel mm

23. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

24. tribs - base only

25. EricC

26. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

27. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## Phil104

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6.mike mc

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

16. Obnic (walnut handle)

17. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

18. Phil104 (with a wooden handle depending on what you've got or can get)

19. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

20. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

21. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

22. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss) - steel mm

23. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

24. tribs - base only

25. EricC

26. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

27. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## reneb

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6. mike mc

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only - steel

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Rob666 with cheap (heavy metal?) handle (Steel version please. (Red handle?))

16. Obnic (walnut handle)

17. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

18. Phil104 (with a wooden handle depending on what you've got or can get)

19. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

20. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

21. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

22. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss) - steel mm

23. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

24. tribs - base only

25. EricC

26. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

27. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## coffeechap

Ok update, I am chatting to Jens on a daily basis, he has decided to do a run of titanium bases only, we will get them a virtually cost price for the first 30 then the price has to go up due to the cost of the titanium and machining. So he will do the titanium base at 80 euro including the polymer thread to use existing handles, this will be a razor sharp tamper but

Much more durable than stainless steel


----------



## 7493

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6. mike mc

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only - steel

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Obnic (walnut handle)

16. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

17. Phil104 (with a wooden handle depending on what you've got or can get)

18. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

19. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

20. Johnealey (red metal handle too please, if not black or white in order of preference, thanks)

21. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss) - steel mm

22. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

23. tribs - base only

24. EricC

25. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

26. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

I've removed myself because I was only interested in the steel version.


----------



## coffeechap

To give you an idea the anticipated future cost of this tamper on Jens site will be 150 euro with a standard handle


----------



## coffeechap

Nomptoblem rob, the other base will get made, just that Jens has to do batches of 50 and he has prioritised the titanium base first..


----------



## reneb

cc, any idea when Jens will be doing the steel version?


----------



## coffeechap

Not as yet, he decided that the titanium razor edge was the much better option for durability, I will ask the question but think he will need to shift this batch of ti first. He is keen on both though


----------



## jeebsy

And we're talking a little under three weeks for these now?


----------



## johnealey

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6. mike mc

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only - steel

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Obnic (walnut handle)

16. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

17. Phil104 (with a wooden handle depending on what you've got or can get)

18. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

19. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

20. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle too please, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

21. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss) - steel mm

22. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

23. tribs - base only

24. EricC

25. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

26. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

Titanium ok with me too above entry amended to reflect this but have also changed handle requirement to black heavy metal if possible ( unless a naff choice then happy to be guided) John


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Just to be 100% How much will the cost be for Titanium base and a black metal handle?


----------



## coffeechap

It will be 100 euro for the tamper and black handle Clive


----------



## drude

I have an older handle from the BB forum day and a goldfinger handle from the titan grind off - will both/either of these fit?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes mate either will fit I will make sure the thread is the right length


----------



## drude

Brilliant - cheers Dave


----------



## coffeechap

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6. mike mc

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only - steel

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Obnic (walnut handle)

16. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

17. Phil104 (with a wooden handle depending on what you've got or can get)

18. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

19. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

20. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle too please, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

21. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss) - steel mm

22. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

23. tribs - base only

24. EricC


----------



## Mike mc

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6. mike mc (titanium base only)

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only - steel

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Obnic (walnut handle)

16. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

17. Phil104 (with a wooden handle depending on what you've got or can get)

18. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

19. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

20. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle too please, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

21. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss) - steel mm

22. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

23. tribs - base only

24. EricC


----------



## EricC

CC Is there any chance of getting this handle or one similar for the Titanium Base?

African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3

http://cafe-kultur.de/products/torr-classic-african-blackwood-3-grenadill-bicolor-3-unique


----------



## coffeechap

Yes no problem Eric I have those in stock will sort out price


----------



## EricC

Many thanks Dave.


----------



## EricC

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6. mike mc (titanium base only)

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only - steel

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Obnic (walnut handle)

16. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

17. Phil104 (with a wooden handle depending on what you've got or can get)

18. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

19. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

20. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle too please, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

21. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss) - steel mm

22. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

23. tribs - base only

24. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle


----------



## Orangertange

Just a few questions

are they going to fit older handles?

Does titanium mean they're gonna be black?

and do you have any off the "unique" handles?

or zebrano may do

cheers


----------



## MStambo

Coffeechops and myself disappeared from the list. Added back now.

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6. mike mc (titanium base only)

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Reneb - base only - steel

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Obnic (walnut handle)

16. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

17. Phil104 (with a wooden handle depending on what you've got or can get)

18. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

19. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

20. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle too please, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

21. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss) - steel mm

22. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

23. tribs - base only

24. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

25. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

26. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. MarkyP (Heavy Metal handle, until the goldfinger)

6. mike mc (titanium base only)

7. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

8. Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

9. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

10. Renew - base only - steel

11. Xpenno base only

12. drawntowin

13. drude - base only - titanium

14. Charlie - base only

15. Obnic (walnut handle)

16. Charris (handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

17. Phil104 (with a wooden handle depending on what you've got or can get)

18. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

19. dwalsh1 Torr classic barista .........Handle updated if you can get the handle

20. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

21. Doolallysquiff (handle in palisander if poss) - steel mm

22. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

23. tribs - base only

24. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

25. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

26. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks in order to make this easier for me to see I have split the list to those that have confirmed as titanium and those that have not, please remember this is a one time only deal @ 80euros for base and thread, jens is doing this at pretty much cost and in the future this tamper will be 150 euros! Once this buy has been done, no further titanium bases will be available at this price.

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

Yet to respond

2. Reneb

3. Xpenno

4. Drawntowin

5. Charliej

6. Obnic

7. Charris

8. Phil104

10. Doolallysquiff

11. tribs


----------



## Obnic

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + burr walnut handle please

Yet to respond

2. Reneb

3. Xpenno

4. Drawntowin

5. Charliej

7. Charris

8. Phil104

10. Doolallysquiff

11. tribs


----------



## Obnic

Two questions:

What's the end cost for base plus walnut handle please

Won't titanium be quite light - I like a bit of weight to a tamper?


----------



## Phil104

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + burr walnut handle please

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

Yet to respond

2. Reneb

3. Xpenno

4. Drawntowin

5. Charliej

7. Charris

10. Doolallysquiff

11. tribs


----------



## tribs

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + burr walnut handle please

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

Yet to respond

2. Reneb

3. Xpenno

4. Drawntowin

5. Charliej

7. Charris

10. Doolallysquiff


----------



## drawntowin

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + burr walnut handle please

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

Yet to respond

2. Reneb

3. Xpenno

4.

5. Charliej

7. Charris

10. Doolallysquiff

Withdrawing - sorry for any incovenience.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1.Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + burr walnut handle please

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

*Yet to respond *

1. Reneb

2. Xpenno

3. Charliej

4. Charris

5. Doolallysquiff


----------



## doolallysquiff

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + burr walnut handle please

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

Yet to respond

2. Reneb

3. Xpenno

4.

5. Charliej

7. Charris

10.

PM'd coffeechap already: I'm only wanting steel so withdrawing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + burr walnut handle please

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

*Yet to respond *

1. Reneb

2. Xpenno

3. Charliej

4. Charris


----------



## Xpenno

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + burr walnut handle please

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

*Yet to respond *

1. Reneb

2. Xpenno - going to pass this time I'm afraid

3. Charliej

4. Charris


----------



## Obnic

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - *change* base + black gloss metal handle with washers as discussed please

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

Yet to respond

1. Reneb

2. Xpenno - going to pass this time I'm afraid

3. Charliej

4. Charris


----------



## charris

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - *change* base + black gloss metal handle with washers as discussed please

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

22. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

Yet to respond

1. Reneb

2. Xpenno - going to pass this time I'm afraid

3. Charliej


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + black gloss metal handle with washers

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

22. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

*Yet to respond *

1. Reneb

2. Charliej


----------



## koi

Is this still running? If so how do I find out what's available?


----------



## reneb

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + black gloss metal handle with washers

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

22. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

Apologies for delay in responding, been a bit preoccupied. Think I'll withdraw from the offer as would prefer the steel option, but thanks as ever Dave for arranging a great offer.

Dave, do you have any flat 58.4 bases available?

Yet to respond

Charliej


----------



## Sean

Could I please get involved?

Is the offer for a 58.5mm titanium base at €80 + handle? What handles are available and at what price?

Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap

koi said:


> Is this still running? If so how do I find out what's available?


Yo koi just let me know what you want, this list is for a limited offer for a 58.55 flat trapez titanium tamper


----------



## coffeechap

Sean said:


> Could I please get involved?
> 
> Is the offer for a 58.5mm titanium base at €80 + handle? What handles are available and at what price?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi the price is for the base only, you will need to choose and pay for a handle separately, it may seem expensive but there really is nothing in this for jens and is a limited offer to the forum.


----------



## Sean

What the hell, something else I can't afford, pretty much the theme of this forum! I'll have a Palisander handle if possible please.

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. coffeechops - walnut handle - titanium

15. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

16. Callumt - base only

17. Marky P - base only

18. Dwalsh1 - base only

19. Obnic - base + black gloss metal handle with washers

20. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

21. tribs - base only

22. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

23. Sean - Titanium with Palisander handle, if not, Grenadill, Cocobolo (in that order). Short handle if possible.


----------



## Daren

Does this mean we're good to go Dave?

What happens now?


----------



## coffeechap

Just waiting for jens to confirm a date, this is definitely happening and you will all get the tampers, I will pm you all with payment details for your specified tamper nearer the time.


----------



## coffeechap

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - base only - titanium plus 5mm stainless steel washer

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

15. Callumt - base only

16. Marky P - base only

17. Dwalsh1 - base only

18. Obnic - base + black gloss metal handle with washers

19. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

20. tribs - base only

21. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

22. Sean - Titanium with Palisander handle, if not, Grenadill, Cocobolo (in that order). Short handle if possible


----------



## coffeechap

Update from a rather enthusiastic Jens

"Dave - I improved the quality once more - we will have Titanium Grade 5 now - price will be the same for you! check that material it's amazing. thats the best tamper available, made from the best material you can get - the name of the tamper will be visible as laser engraving - the other side will show: Titan Grade 5 - the delivery will be mid nov as we wait some days for the material itself. It's such a great material, really crazy about that. regards Jens "

So mid November folks


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Excellent - looking forward to putting Jen's Titan up against the Pergtamp.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

What would be a good handle for a bloke with hands that should belong to a 15 year old pygmy virgin lass? I find myself interested in this even though I only have a Gaggia Classic!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - titanium base + African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

15. Callumt - base only

16. Marky P - base only

17. Dwalsh1 - base only

18. Obnic - base + black gloss metal handle with washers

19. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

20. tribs - base only

21. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

22. Sean - Titanium with Palisander handle, if not, Grenadill, Cocobolo (in that order). Short handle if possible


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Can you stick me down for a base only please. Really tricky to alter the list on tapatalk!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Can you stick me down for a base only please. Really tricky to alter the list on tapatalk!


What type do you want, Gangstarrr - stainless steel or titanium?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Whoops sorry, titanium.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Whoops sorry, titanium.


Ok, will add you to the list.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - titanium base + African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

15. Callumt - base only

16. Marky P - base only

17. Dwalsh1 - base only

18. Obnic - base + black gloss metal handle with washers

19. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

20. tribs - base only

21. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

22. Sean - Titanium with Palisander handle, if not, Grenadill, Cocobolo (in that order). Short handle if possible

23. Gangstarrr - titanium base only


----------



## Hoffmonkey

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - titanium base + African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

15. Callumt - base only

16. Marky P - base only

17. Dwalsh1 - base only

18. Obnic - base + black gloss metal handle with washers

19. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

20. tribs - base only

21. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

22. Sean - Titanium with Palisander handle, if not, Grenadill, Cocobolo (in that order). Short handle if possible

23. Gangstarrr - titanium base only

24. Hoffmonkey - Titanium with Stubby, short handle, preferably in Grenadill Palisander or Cocobolo. Thanks so much coffeechap!


----------



## Bigpikle

CC - what options are there for a 58.35mm flat bottom model? Cheaper the better ideally!

thanks


----------



## Orangertange

Show us the handles you've got coffee chap,

really can't decide all look so nice on the website,

you got a mex ironwood?


----------



## k23435

Has the train left the station?

If not, then I would like to join with titanium base + Makassar Ebony handle (if not available, then Palisander)

Many thanks.


----------



## EricC

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - titanium base + African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

15. Callumt - base only

16. Marky P - base only

17. Dwalsh1 - base only

18. Obnic - base + black gloss metal handle with washers

19. Phil 104 plus wooden handle

20. tribs - base only

21. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

22. Sean - Titanium with Palisander handle, if not, Grenadill, Cocobolo (in that order). Short handle if possible

23. Gangstarrr - titanium base only

24. Hoffmonkey - Titanium with Stubby, short handle, preferably in Grenadill Palisander or Cocobolo. Thanks so much coffeechap!

25. k23435 - titanium base + Makassar Ebony handle (if not available, then Palisander)


----------



## Phil104

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - titanium base + African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

15. Callumt - base only

16. Marky P - base only

17. Dwalsh1 - base only

18. Obnic - base + black gloss metal handle with washers

19. Phil 104 plus one of those lovely bicolour wooden handles, please

20. tribs - base only

21. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

22. Sean - Titanium with Palisander handle, if not, Grenadill, Cocobolo (in that order). Short handle if possible

23. Gangstarrr - titanium base only

24. Hoffmonkey - Titanium with Stubby, short handle, preferably in Grenadill Palisander or Cocobolo. Thanks so much coffeechap!

25. k23435 - titanium base + Makassar Ebony handle (if not available, then Palisander)


----------



## k23435

With small adjustments to #25:

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - titanium base + African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

8. Geordie Boy - Grenadil handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (walnut handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) - Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

15. Callumt - base only

16. Marky P - base only

17. Dwalsh1 - base only

18. Obnic - base + black gloss metal handle with washers

19. Phil 104 plus one of those lovely bicolour wooden handles, please

20. tribs - base only

21. Charris (plus handle in palisander/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

22. Sean - Titanium with Palisander handle, if not, Grenadill, Cocobolo (in that order). Short handle if possible

23. Gangstarrr - titanium base only

24. Hoffmonkey - Titanium with Stubby, short handle, preferably in Grenadill Palisander or Cocobolo. Thanks so much coffeechap!

25. k23435 - titanium base + short handle in Grenadill / African Blackwood Bicolor (if not available, then short handle in Palisander)


----------



## Jp19810

Hi Coffeechap

Do you still have or able to get hold of the brass handles at all - if not how much are the short metal handles

Many thanks

Jon


----------



## coffeechap

yes i have white or red ones available..


----------



## Jp19810

Thanks

How much are the they?

Jon


----------



## coffeechap

25 euros and my names not jon, you have to pay jens direct, just let me know


----------



## Lighty

Hi Chap

Could I have a short white handle please to fit me old trusty base

Drop me a pm with payment details and I'll pm my address

No titanium snake oil for me at present ...

Please ask Jens to make a titanium with leather handle as I so much want a Torrs Hammer

Cheers

Lighty


----------



## coffeechap

no probs will do


----------



## coffeechap

Delivery to jens is expected around the 14th so I will send you all out payment details so that I can pay jens prior to shipping.


----------



## k23435

coffeechap said:


> Delivery to jens is expected around the 14th so I will send you all out payment details so that I can pay jens prior to shipping.


Coffeechap

Just to confirm, can Jens send directly to other EU-countries as I do not reside in the UK anymore? I tried sending you a PM on this, but I am apparently not able to send PMs until I have written 10 posts.


----------



## Bigpikle

what options do they have for a 58.35mm please?


----------



## coffeechap

None they are 58.4


----------



## Bigpikle

thanks - I think thats too big for the current setup.


----------



## coffeechap

k23435 said:


> Coffeechap
> 
> Just to confirm, can Jens send directly to other EU-countries as I do not reside in the UK anymore? I tried sending you a PM on this, but I am apparently not able to send PMs until I have written 10 posts.


Yes I think so but you will have yo pay the cost of delivery


----------



## Daren

Bigpikle said:


> thanks - I think thats too big for the current setup.


What is your set up?


----------



## hotmetal

Bigpikle said:


> thanks - I think thats too big for the current setup.


Well I'll defer to the Chap if I'm wrong but I don't think 0.05mm is going to make a difference. I recently measured up for someone on here and the 58.35 which I have fits in both my VST and Gaggia baskets. I measured the inside of the basket and I'm sure it's about 58.9. You still get a few particles up the sides, but not the wobble that you get with a 58mm. So there would be room for a 58.4.


----------



## Daren

That's where I was going HM.... Until @Bigpikle responds we won't know


----------



## coffeechap

You will not notice a difference between the two most stock baskets will take a 58.7 mm tamper vst will go up to 58.55


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hey Dave, just checking will i need a spacer washer for the new titanium base with the metal ***** handle?


----------



## coffeechap

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hey Dave, just checking will i need a spacer washer for the new titanium base with the metal ***** handle?


Am pretty sure that should have read Nero


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Am pretty sure that should have read Nero


Yes definitely Nero







not sure if it was fat fingers or predictive text.


----------



## Bigpikle

hotmetal said:


> Well I'll defer to the Chap if I'm wrong but I don't think 0.05mm is going to make a difference. I recently measured up for someone on here and the 58.35 which I have fits in both my VST and Gaggia baskets. I measured the inside of the basket and I'm sure it's about 58.9. You still get a few particles up the sides, but not the wobble that you get with a 58mm. So there would be room for a 58.4.





coffeechap said:


> You will not notice a difference between the two most stock baskets will take a 58.7 mm tamper vst will go up to 58.55


thanks - it was me you measured up for. I have also measured mine with some borrowed calipers and it shows a little over 58mm. I'm sure you're right about the 0.05mm making no real difference, but I'm just concerned about how snug it is and the last thing I need is to end up with a 2nd tamper that doesnt fit quite right! I'm in for the Torr raffle so will wait out in hope of the very slight chance I might be lucky, and then come back to look at options.

What is the cheapest way to get a 58.4mm?


----------



## michaelg

Hi Dave - did you get my PM or my text regarding the tamper? Funds should have reached you on Monday so if you can let me know, that'd be great. Cheers!


----------



## coffeechap

Pm sent to all reference the titanium tampers.


----------



## Phil104

Thanks CC - got the message and will sort out payment tomorrow.


----------



## Rdl81

I am interested in a more basic torr tamper can you let me know what options there are please


----------



## coffeechap

Just let me know what you want from the web site


----------



## Rdl81

Sorry can someone please tell me the website


----------



## Mrboots2u

http://cafekultur.theshoppad.com/#/



Rdl81 said:


> Sorry can someone please tell me the website


----------



## EricC

Many thanks for arranging this Dave.

View attachment 10117


----------



## Sean

Presumably, we do it as 'pay a friend'?


----------



## coffeechap

No not this time as Jenns is raising an invoice for everyone so pay as normal please


----------



## Sean

Ok, done. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## jeebsy

So Jens is taking the hit in the fees? if we send it for goods he'll end up with slightly less


----------



## Phil104

Dave, I have got in a real tangle with trying to send you a screen shot via a PM and have no idea if one has arrived. The last time I did a screen shot for you it all seemed straight forward. This time I have lost the plot with it. I have saved an image but the PM reply won't let me insert an image (only a URL - even when I click on the image icon) and cutting and pasting the screen shot into a PM overloads it with data. I'll try something else and PM you again.


----------



## coffeechap

Sean said:


> Ok, done. Cheers, Dave.


I said that to him but he insists this volume has to be for goods.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Paid an PMd, When do you think they'll be with us.

I think the 14th Nov was previously suggested as the shipping date, still on track?


----------



## dwalsh1

Paid............thanks


----------



## Geordie Boy

Paid


----------



## Phil104

Phil104 said:


> Dave, I have got in a real tangle with trying to send you a screen shot via a PM and have no idea if one has arrived. The last time I did a screen shot for you it all seemed straight forward. This time I have lost the plot with it. I have saved an image but the PM reply won't let me insert an image (only a URL - even when I click on the image icon) and cutting and pasting the screen shot into a PM overloads it with data. I'll try something else and PM you again.


 So have paid and have PMed you with a cut and paste job along the lines of geordie boy.


----------



## johnealey

Paid and PM'd last night having the same issue as Phil104. Please let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks, John


----------



## Daren

I'm paid and screen shot Whatsapp'd to Dave.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I had to google how to do a screen shot on the IPhone. Power and home button weirdly enough.


----------



## jeebsy

Paid up


----------



## MStambo

Paid. Thanks Dave for arranging everything. Cheers.


----------



## MarkyP

Paid!


----------



## coffeechap

With small adjustments to #25:

1. Daren - matt black metal handle & titanium base plus stand

2. Jeebsy base only titanium

3. dfk41 titanium base only

4. Orangertange titanium (not sure on handle yet,)

5. mike mc (titanium base only)

6. Urbanbumpkin (black metal handle) titanium

7 Systemic Kid - titanium base + *african Blackwood #3* or Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

8. Geordie Boy - *Grenadil* handle - titanium

9. drude - base only - titanium

10. Nobeans (*walnut*handle + titanium base)

11. Johnealey- Titanium base (Black Heavy metal handle, if not then red or white in order of preference, thanks)

12. Beanosaurus (MINI Metal Bianco) *pallisander*- Titanium

13. EricC - Titanium base - African Blackwood #3 / Grenadill Bicolor #3 handle

14. MStambo - (handle in Palisander) - titanium

15. Callumt - base only

16. Marky P - base only

17. Dwalsh1 - base only

18. Obnic - base + *black gloss*metal handle with washers

19. Phil 104 plus one of those lovely bicolour wooden handles, please

20. tribs - base only

21. Charris (plus handle in *palisander*/Classic Kingwood/Cocobolo)

22. Sean - Titanium with *Palisander* handle, if not, Grenadill, Cocobolo (in that order). Short handle if possible

23. Gangstarrr - titanium base only

24. Hoffmonkey - Titanium with Stubby, short handle, preferably in *Grenadill* Palisander or Cocobolo. Thanks so much coffeechap!

25. k23435 - titanium base + short handle in *Grenadill* / African Blackwood Bicolor (if not available, then short handle in Palisander)


----------



## Sean

Exciting!


----------



## coffeechap

The bold stuff is for Jenns to sort out in the main delivery!!


----------



## Terranova

Is that Titanium base TiN coated or real Titanium ? Sorry if this was mentioned before.


----------



## coffeechap

Straight titanium frank, the only one in existence I believe.


----------



## MStambo

coffeechap said:


> The bold stuff is for Jenns to sort out in the main delivery!!


I notice my handle request is not in bold, but other Palisander requested ones are?

Martin


----------



## coffeechap

please don't read anything into the list


----------



## MStambo

coffeechap said:


> please don't read anything into the list


OK thanks.


----------



## coffeechap

sorry i have not updated the thread, the tampers are now with jens is he is doing the final pollishing and etching then they will be sent over to me, I will hopefully receive the tampers next week and will then sort out the delivery method and subsequent payments.


----------



## jeebsy

Oi oi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537299558632792064


----------



## Mike mc

Only just checked the updates on thread.somehow the private message missed me again.

I will give mine a miss and let someone else take it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Oi oi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537299558632792064


Getting excited....and for Xmas. This is better than the build up for Blue Peter's advent crown

http://www.retrobabble.com/sites/default/files/remembering-blue-peters-advent-crown.png


----------



## coffeechap

Mike mc said:


> Only just checked the updates on thread.somehow the private message missed me again.
> 
> I will give mine a miss and let someone else take it


You were definitely sent one mike and it has been ordered now and is on it's its way should get here today.


----------



## Mike mc

coffeechap said:


> You were definitely sent one mike and it has been ordered now and is on it's its way should get here today.


Definately didn't get a pm.never have issues with pm's from any other members Dave.has mine even been sent as I didn't know it had to be payed to jens


----------



## coffeechap

There are a couple of outstanding payments, but rather than hold up the order any more, jens kindly agreed to send them all together, I should recipe ice these today at some point then will send out a delivery instruction to everyone, it is indeed very odd you did not get a pm, I did state on the thread that payment pms had been sent out. Can you pm me to check there is not an issue please.


----------



## Mike mc

coffeechap said:


> There are a couple of outstanding payments, but rather than hold up the order any more, jens kindly agreed to send them all together, I should recipe ice these today at some point then will send out a delivery instruction to everyone, it is indeed very odd you did not get a pm, I did state on the thread that payment pms had been sent out. Can you pm me to check there is not an issue please.


Pm sent


----------



## coffeechap

have sent one back a couple of hours ago, no response.


----------



## Mike mc

coffeechap said:


> have sent one back a couple of hours ago, no response.


Recieved.sorry busy at work and didn't get chance to reply.so who do I pay now then ? And what is the total balance ?


----------



## coffeechap

will send another pm mike


----------



## Daren

Pictures Dave - PICTURES!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Boom


----------



## Orangertange

Yeah, looking good, like the stumpy handle with washer


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Boom
> 
> View attachment 10445


A bit of wee came out when I looked at the pictures - PHWOOARR!!!!!! I can't wait!! LOOK AT EM!!

The washer on the top tamp makes it look the muts!


----------



## johnealey

Woo Hoo! 13 tamps

John


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Yep they look the farking business! To borrow someone else's signature block: Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Boom
> 
> View attachment 10447


I haven't seen a more beautiful photo of 3 things since Charlie's Angels!


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> I haven't seen a more beautiful photo of 3 things since Charlie's Angels!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mines the one on the right!!!!


----------



## Hoffmonkey

If we're taking this off topic, watch this video, less than a minute. I saw it doing the rounds on facebook today and pissed myself!






Sorry for the off topic. But I hasten to add these tampers look a whole lot better than this morning after sight!


----------



## coffeechap

Jenns is running a photo comperition for all torr owners see it here

http://is.gd/nEvUYz


----------



## Lighty

Cc back at post 796-7 I was after a short white handle for 25 euros

probabbly lost in the masses !!

could you pm me payment details and I'll sort it asap

cheers

lighty


----------



## coffeechap

yes no problem pm on its way


----------



## coffeechap

there are a few people still left to sort out the delivery details, once I have ALL the details I will organise the delivery as I am only going to the drop centre once, it is looking like I will get the tampers out to everyone for Friday provided the last few get the details to me.


----------



## coffeechap

another quick update as I am sure you are all waiting in antcipation for your tamper, there is one outstading payment and delivery details, if I don not receive the details by tomorrow, then I will remove them from the deal and send out the other tampers so that you guys are not held up.


----------



## jeebsy

Think these will drop tomorrow? Or are we looking at Monday?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Seriously looking forward to mine arriving.


----------



## Phil104

With everything else that has been going on I've pushed this to the back of my mind but at the same time....the anticipation is mounting.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm officially excited, so it's bound to arrive next week.


----------



## 4085

There has been a fire at a main My Hermes depot today and it is estimated that all deliveries will take n additional 2 days


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Do you think Matt Perger might have something to do with it?


----------



## johnealey

nooooooooooooo!


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> There has been a fire at a main My Hermes depot today and it is estimated that all deliveries will take n additional 2 days


I can't believe that's true. Quelle chance

https://www.myhermes.co.uk/news/latest-news/service-message.html


----------



## johnealey

Unlikely to have got as far as Warrington yet, probably stuck in the Midlands hub in a big backlog.

Argh!

John


----------



## Xpenno

johnealey said:


> Unlikely to have got as far as Warrington yet, probably stuck in the Midlands hub in a big backlog.
> 
> Argh!
> 
> John


It's all though smug people sending or their Christmas cards. Bah humbug!


----------



## coffeechap

Just to let you all know, they are on their way


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Brilliant timing - in time for Christmas.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Merry Tampmas!


----------



## Phil104

Beanosaurus said:


> Merry Tampmas!


 That's it - that's the one - that's what should be on the forum T-Shirt!


----------



## coffeechap

Looks like one of you will get yours tomorrow, the rest are in transit.


----------



## Daren

Can't wait for this!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> Can't wait for this!!!


BA ling


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Who's gonna get it Dave? Give us a clue? South? Midlands North West? Who's gonna get the surprise delivery?


----------



## coffeechap

It is not you or Daren if that helps


----------



## Daren

That leaves me 1 in 23 chance of guessing correctly.....


----------



## Sean

Sweet Jesus...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Titan has landed!! Walnut finish, looks a bit lighter in colour in real life.


----------



## charris

Should be getting mine in a matter of hours if DHL tracking is correct...


----------



## charris

urbanbumpkin said:


> The Titan has landed!!


Which wood finish is that?

It would be good when people start posting pics of their tampers arriving to also state the wood finish. This would help a lot to understand the various wood finished and a variety of real pics always help.


----------



## Sean

Oh my... Hello!
View attachment 10621


----------



## charris

Sean said:


> Oh my... Hello!


Wood finish?


----------



## Sean

charris said:


> Wood finish?


Palisander I believe.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Sean said:


> Palisander I believe.


OOOOhhhh How I LOVE the verticality (verticalness?) of the grain. What a beauty!


----------



## Sean

Unreal in original Sage basket. Sweeps the sides perfectly clean. Amazing first impressions.


----------



## coffeechap

Loving the first impressions, photo competition released soon once everyone has their Titan torr


----------



## 4085

Mine arrived earlier on. First impressions, whats all the fuss about? then I used it and it is unlike every other tamper I have tried. I have only made one shot but not a single grind is left on the side of the basket. Will be interesting to see which tamping technique works the best!

Thanks to Jens and Dave again


----------



## urbanbumpkin

charris said:


> Which wood finish is that?
> 
> It would be good when people start posting pics of their tampers arriving to also state the wood finish. This would help a lot to understand the various wood finished and a variety of real pics always help.


 Mine is walnut, I've update the post


----------



## EricC

Mine has just arrived. Magnificent, can't wait to try it out.

Many thanks Jens and Dave.


----------



## coffeechap

Looks like most of them are going to arrive today


----------



## charris

58.55 in Palisander. The goldfinger is...very heavy...


----------



## coffeechap

They are like chalk and cheese harris, one has a light titanium base with wood handle the other has a brass handle and stainless steel base, did everything arrive perfect?


----------



## charris

coffeechap said:


> They are like chalk and cheese harris, one has a light titanium base with wood handle the other has a brass handle and stainless steel base, did everything arrive perfect?


Agreed about the tampers, I will use for a few weeks the 58.55 and then move to the goldfinger.

Dave, yes everything arrived in perfect condition, thank you. I am very undecided if I should use the Caravel or just exhibit it...


----------



## coffeechap

The 58.55 will come into its own if you ever get an Ek43


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mines arrived with the Palisander handle attached, the small white metal handle I also ordered is heaver than the aforementioned combo on it's own!


----------



## jeebsy

Just got mine. Now to get my ek back...


----------



## johnealey

Apparently mine arrive also but am 150 miles away at moment, argh!

John


----------



## EricC

Just waiting for the Speedster to warm up &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

View attachment 10628


African Blackwood / Grenadill Bicolor


----------



## Beanosaurus

EricC said:


> Just waiting for the Speedster to warm up &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 10625
> 
> 
> African Blackwood / Grenadill Bicolor


Potential photo comp winner haha!


----------



## Orangertange

Got mine, haven't opened it up yet, was thinking off holding out to Xmas but if there's photo comp...


----------



## Daren

WARNING!

NSFW - Suspected pornography about to follow....


----------



## jeebsy

Bodied up


----------



## Daren




----------



## coffeechap

Bling bling Essex style


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Bling bling Essex style


Phwoar!!! She's a total babe!! Up on a pedestal where she belongs


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


>


Awesome Daren! Looks like the controls of a Tie Fighter. What handle is that?


----------



## Daren

Cheers Urbs - it's a satin black metal stubby like the Goldfinger brought up to regular size with the baBLING vagazil washers


----------



## charris

Daren said:


>


Daren,

What holders are those?


----------



## Daren

They are Torr tamper stands http://cafekultur.theshoppad.com/#/product/tamper-basis

Available in black, red and aluminium (silver)

Coffeechap has a few


----------



## Phil104

Just got in from work - opened the well packed package and fantastic, fantastic, fantastic - another one with a bicolour wood handle - will post a picture when I've got time. The real dilemma - now I have taken the first step - stat using it or wait until Christmas. A million thanks Dave and Jens.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Fat little bugger!










Palisander Titan flanked by MBKs










I can't believe how much more play I have when nutating with one of these, it gonna take some getting used to!

Lots of praise to CC and Jens for enabling us to have such an exclusive opportunity in obtaining one of these beauties.


----------



## oop north

Hm - maybe I shouldn't have resisted the temptation to get one of these!


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Mine didn't arrive today


----------



## Sean

Interesting that the base is female. My other Torr base is male. I can actually join the two bases together and make a double-ended tamper. I would be interested in obtaining some additional handles in either male or female if anyone has any? Might post in the wanted section.


----------



## MrShades

I've got to say, the Goldfinger that I collected from Dave on Saturday is superb...

..very,very heavy - feels great and works beautifully. Makes my standard torr feel light!

Just needs a nice brass washer to set it off - and add a bit more weight!

Here's a quick "weighing in" shot so that you can see how it compares with the Ti.

Thanks again Dave


----------



## jeebsy

Sean said:


> Interesting that the base is female. My other Torr base is male. I can actually join the two bases together and make a double-ended tamper. I would be interested in obtaining some additional handles in either male or female if anyone has any? Might post in the wanted section.


Ignore me


----------



## coffeechap

Hoffmonkey said:


> Mine didn't arrive today


Probably tomorrow


----------



## coffeechap

If possible folks could you all send me an additional pound as the postage was £5 not £4 to get it insured for £100

Thanks

Dave


----------



## drude

Done. Worth another quid for the superb packaging - must have taken you *hours* to do all of these. Can't wait til tomorrow's espresso


----------



## Beanosaurus

MrShades said:


>


MONSTROUS

Is the handle made out of black matter?


----------



## coffeechap

drude said:


> Done. Worth another quid for the superb packaging - must have taken you *hours* to do all of these. Can't wait til tomorrow's espresso


If only you lot knew how much time I spent on this group buy!!!!!


----------



## Phil104

Just sent you a £1, Dave, and as drude - must have taken you ages (unless you had some of Santa's little helpers on hand) to pack them all up.

Thanks again.


----------



## MrShades

Beanosaurus said:


> MONSTROUS
> 
> Is the handle made out of black matter?


Solid brass with a thin coating scraped from a black hole I think...


----------



## coffeechap

Checking the delivery there are 7 more left to deliver, can you start posting pictures on the 58.55 thread if possible?


----------



## Big Tony

Are you likely to be doing another titanium group buy in the future Dave? If so, Let me know please.... I would be interested.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

MrShades said:


> I've got to say, the Goldfinger that I collected from Dave on Saturday is superb...
> 
> ..very,very heavy - feels great and works beautifully. Makes my standard torr feel light!
> 
> Just needs a nice brass washer to set it off - and add a bit more weight!
> 
> Here's a quick "weighing in" shot so that you can see how it compares with the Ti.
> 
> Thanks again Dave


TI comparison.


----------



## coffeechap

Niw that would have been cool if it was straight twos


----------



## coffeechap

Big Tony said:


> Are you likely to be doing another titanium group buy in the future Dave? If so, Let me know please.... I would be interested.


Unfortunately not tony as it was an introductory offer to that tamper.


----------



## Big Tony

Bugger! Never mind.... I'll have to see if I fancy a slightly different model instead. Maybe the stubby goldfinger.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> If possible folks could you all send me an additional pound as the postage was £5 not £4 to get it insured for £100
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


£1 paid, thanks for organising this.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Quid payed.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Welcome to the clan. L-R Made By Knock flat 58.35, TORR TI 58.55, TORR Trapez Convex 58.4. TORR Plan2Convex 58.4

Is 4 tampers too many?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

First try with Torr 58.55 this morning. Tamped straight down on the mound. It made a reassuring suction piston sound when I took it out of the basket.









I'll have a play with trying it with a slight nutation.


----------



## Beanosaurus

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'll have a play with trying it with a slight nutation.


You can do some really extreme nutation with these things!


----------



## Obnic

Pound sent. Cheers Dave. Can't imagine how much work went into this buy. H


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Beanosaurus said:


> You can do some really extreme nutation with these things!


LOL, Extreme nutating! There should be a channel on Sky2 dedicated to this









I was thinking the tamper edge would bite into the top of the puck if you nutated too extremely


----------



## Geordie Boy

Quid sent. Many thanks for all thew effort you put intro this


----------



## jeebsy

Quid sent.


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> If possible folks could you all send me an additional pound as the postage was £5 not £4 to get it insured for £100
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Quid sent - Cheers Dave


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> It made a reassuring suction piston sound when I took it out of the basket.


Just make sure you remove it slowly, if you get this sound there is a chance that the suction will break the edge seal between the puck and the basket.


----------



## dwalsh1

Still ain't got me tamper. Who's the courier,Wells Fargo ?


----------



## coffeechap

My Hermes will check the tracking this evening


----------



## Hoffmonkey

I was worried about mine, it hadn't turned up. However the Mrs just sent me a text to let me know a myHermes parcel has arrived addressed to one "David Gazelle".







I'm literally prancing with glee!!! At work at the moment so can't open it until later.

David Hazell


----------



## coffeechap

Spelling auto correct is great isn't it !


----------



## MarkyP

Just paid... Thanks CC...


----------



## Big Tony

Just been looking on the website and I can see this










TORR TI 58.55 TF - Titan Grade 5 Sharp Edge × 158.55 mm TF / TI GR5 + Handle Metal
€110.0


comes in at £91 delivered (€6 delivery)is this the best price as far as forum members are concerned Dave?


----------



## coffeechap

Big Tony said:


> Just been looking on the website and I can see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TORR TI 58.55 TF - Titan Grade 5 Sharp Edge × 158.55 mm TF / TI GR5 + Handle Metal
> €110.0
> 
> 
> comes in at £91 delivered (€6 delivery)is this the best price as far as forum members are concerned Dave?


Have spoken to jens and you need yo be quick to get that deal as it will be back to 130 euro tomorrow tony. That's is as good as it gets right now


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Big Tony said:


> Just been looking on the website and I can see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TORR TI 58.55 TF - Titan Grade 5 Sharp Edge × 158.55 mm TF / TI GR5 + Handle Metal
> €110.0
> 
> 
> comes in at £91 delivered (€6 delivery)is this the best price as far as forum members are concerned Dave?


Looks a good price Tony


----------



## coffeechap

It's a mistake that he will honour, but it won't be there tomorrow!


----------



## jeebsy

Gobble that shit up


----------



## Hoffmonkey

I bet that was a WTF moment there... PS yes, received my beautiful tamper this evening - will be trying it out tomorrow. I'm thinking that my Signature blend is past its best (roasted on 7/11 iirc) but hopefully I'll be able to tell a difference. If not, no matter, it's a lovely bit of kit. Photographs to be done at some point!


----------



## Big Tony

Thanks Dave, just ordered now! Paid by PayPal which increased the price to £95 delivered. Not sure whether that's a good price or not? I'm happy with it though.

one weird thing came up after the order though. It was a message saying that I could enter code NO-VAT if I didn't think that I had to pay VAT. It went on to say that UK residents don't have to pay the VAT. Am I making sense to anyone?


----------



## Big Tony

Clive, your inbox is full mate


----------



## coffeechap

Think you have to be vat registered mate, congrats anyway and welcome to the club, you will love that tamper!


----------



## Big Tony

Thanks mate, I would've got the group buy given the chance so I'm very happy


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Big Tony said:


> Clive, your inbox is full mate


Sorry Mate, trying to make some space. I think if your VAT registered out of country then the sending party charges 0 VAT and you'd be charged it locally.


----------



## johnealey

Just paid the pound Dave and thanks for organising, finally got to play this evening.

John


----------



## MStambo

Paid the £1, Thanks Dave.


----------



## Vernest

sorry for bumping this up....the handle of "TORR Metal Nero Tamper" is compatible with "torr ti 58.55 tf sharp edge" base? thanks!


----------



## coffeechap

Vernest said:


> sorry for bumping this up....the handle of "TORR Metal Nero Tamper" is compatible with "torr ti 58.55 tf sharp edge" base? thanks!


yes it is, but you will nee the brass thread for the base.


----------



## Vernest

you mean this one:http://cafe-kultur.de/products/washer-scheibe-brass-messing ?


----------



## coffeechap

No the 58.55 has to come with a thread for the handle to fit onto not the washer which is used as a spacer


----------



## Vernest

ahhh now i understand. you have an ideea of how much it cost?


----------



## deansat

Coffeechap do you still sell the Torr tampers


----------



## Chockymonster

deansat said:


> Coffeechap do you still sell the Torr tampers


What he said


----------



## coffeechap

I still have a few available, I don't sell them you buy direct from Jenns and I post it out, it has been set up that way since we did a big group buy. Basically the price you pay direct to Jenns is the list price less 15 percent then £3 to me for postage. This excludes any special offers though


----------



## Kman10

coffeechap said:


> I still have a few available, I don't sell them you buy direct from Jenns and I post it out, it has been set up that way since we did a big group buy. Basically the price you pay direct to Jenns is the list price less 15 percent then £3 to me for postage. This excludes any special offers though


I'm after a new tamper, bigger than a 58mm, finding mine is loose on stock baskets and going to a lot looser when I upgrade to vst, have around £30 can be a bit flexible on money but not too much


----------



## jeebsy

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers/products/torr-classic-peach

£30 + postage


----------



## coffeechap

Well 42 euro plus £3 postage


----------



## Kman10

Will have a look on there


----------



## Flaminglip

I'd like to take one of these please Dave! How does it work - have you got some already, or is it just a case of picking one off the website and he'll send to you?


----------



## Kman10

I think just through link


----------



## jeebsy

Order through Coffeechap for the forum discount


----------



## Kman10

Oh right ok thanks


----------



## coffeechap

you will only get the discount through me as it is a special that only forum members get, I will chech what I have and let you guys know on here later


----------



## Flaminglip

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Kman10

Any news on ordering?


----------



## Chockymonster

Coffeechap?


----------



## Kman10

Think I'll just buy direct


----------



## twotone

Kman10 said:


> Think I'll just buy direct


Me too.

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers/products/torr-classic-peach


----------



## coffeechap

Yes probably best at the moment as I don't have many


----------



## 4515

100 pages on a round bit of metal screwed to a lump of wood (really nicely machined metal screwed to very beautiful wood)

Good going !


----------



## coffeechap

For those of you that don't know, let me reiterate the position in regards to torr tampers and the forum discount, have a look on the tomorrow website, see which ones you like and let me know, if I have them then you pay jens direct with the 15 percent discount and I send it out to you, you only need to paypal me the delivery cost.


----------



## Andy_C

I bought direct, before I knew about forum discount, no problems ordering and delivered very quickly. Nice tamper too.

Andy


----------



## Kman10

I want a basket too so probably better going direct if discount only on tamp


----------



## coffeechap

Kman10 said:


> I want a basket too so probably better going direct if discount only on tamp


I don't have the baskets and the budge deal is already slightly less


----------



## Kman10

coffeechap said:


> I don't have the baskets and the budge deal is already slightly less


No worries


----------



## Chockymonster

I'm looking for a TF58.55 and the handle size is more important than what the handle is as I have big hands


----------



## twotone

I'm looking for a basic 58.4mm tamper to fit a Strada 17g basket.


----------



## coffeechap

Chockymonster said:


> I'm looking for a TF58.55 and the handle size is more important than what the handle is as I have big hands


Should have one in this week


----------



## coffeechap

twotone said:


> I'm looking for a basic 58.4mm tamper to fit a Strada 17g basket.


Have a convex with metal handle


----------



## twotone

coffeechap said:


> Have a convex with metal handle


Was thinking about a flat one, how much for yours posted?


----------



## coffeechap

twotone said:


> Was thinking about a flat one, how much for yours posted?


Go to the website for a flat one and order direct, the price is the torr site less 15 percent


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone said:


> Was thinking about a flat one


Are you sure that you don't want to try a 'fancy' trapez convex one? Helps create a tight seal around the edge of the puck.


----------



## Mr O

What is the URL for the Torr site?

Im never sure if I'm at the right place...


----------



## jeebsy

http://cafe-kultur.de/


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Are you sure that you don't want to try a 'fancy' trapez convex one? Helps create a tight seal around the edge of the puck.


Hmmm, not sure now:confused:


----------



## DoubleShot

Have a look at this one on the Torr site.

Torr Trapez 58.4mm Convex


----------



## Chockymonster

coffeechap said:


> Should have one in this week


excellent. what handle options do you have lying around?


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> Have a look at this one on the Torr site.
> 
> Torr Trapez 58.4mm Convex


Thanks, I bought this one below 58.4mm trapezconvex at just over £40 delivered.

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers/products/torr-classic-peach


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone said:


> I bought this one 58.4mm trapezconvex


Very same one I started out with.


----------



## kamal

coffeechap said:


> i am putting together an order for some torr tampers this week and wondered if anyone else wanted to come in on the order as the initial postage would then be to one address, I suggest that if anyone coming to the grindoff wants a torr then get in touch as I could get them delivered to me then bring them along for you, might just save a few pounds.


see if they will offer any kind of bulk buy discount


----------



## TomBurtonArt

kamal said:


> see if they will offer any kind of bulk buy discount


That post was 2 years ago. CoffeeChap has arranged a 15% forum discount which you can get by ordering with him.


----------



## dare

Hi Coffeechap, I did send a PM not sure if you got it, but I'm after a torr for a 15g vst. Was thinking about the torr classic birne 58.4 trapez convex. Not sure if you'd be able to help me with the forum discount?


----------



## alip_93

Hi Coffee Chap. I'm interested in a Torr tamper for VST basket. Let me know which you recommend and an idea of prices. Thanks!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Me too, looking at the 58.4 trapez. Lower end of the price range.


----------



## The resurrection

Hi Coffee chap I'm after a 58.4 torr classic walnut flat could you let me know if this is possible and a price. Dependant on price I might also have a 58.4 convex base if I could interchange the two.

thanks


----------



## Colio07

[edited] Sorry - I've arranged to buy EricC's reg barber 58.53mm tamper


----------



## Chockymonster

Coffechap, I've been emailing Jens. I'm wanting a TF58.55 with a classic Blackwood handle and a 5mm washer.


----------



## Chockymonster

Chockymonster said:


> Coffechap, I've been emailing Jens. I'm wanting a TF58.55 with a classic Blackwood handle and a 5mm washer.


I'm all sorted.


----------



## Kman10

My torr been shipped on Thursday so fingers crossed I get on Monday


----------



## coffeechap

Chockymonster said:


> I'm all sorted.


perfect glad you are sorted, did not have another 58.55 base available


----------



## coffeechap

The resurrection said:


> Hi Coffee chap I'm after a 58.4 torr classic walnut flat could you let me know if this is possible and a price. Dependant on price I might also have a 58.4 convex base if I could interchange the two.
> 
> thanks


don't have a flat at the moment so might be better to order direct although you wont get the forum discount. I will however ask jenns if he could offer 10 percent as I don't have many available


----------



## twotone

Mine turned up today, amazing service BTW.

Really nice looking tamper, have used it twice and it does the job, very happy.


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone said:


> Mine turned up today, amazing service BTW.
> 
> Really nice looking tamper, have used it twice and it does the job, very happy.


Glad to hear that after I suggested it to you Tony. I know not everyone prefers a convex over flat based tampers, although I'm sure a lot of them probably haven't tried one!


----------



## Mr O

Hello Coffeechap,

do you know if Torr still do an ORANGE handle?


----------



## jeebsy

Mr O said:


> Hello Coffeechap,
> 
> do you know if Torr still do an ORANGE handle?


I got mine second hand, never actually saw them for sale


----------



## coffeechap

I will ask Jenns if he can do an orange one


----------



## Mr O

coffeechap said:


> I will ask Jenns if he can do an orange one


That would be very decent of you both if it was possible...

cheers


----------



## The resurrection

Shame about walnut coffee chap what do you have by torr 58.4 flat in stock


----------



## TomBurtonArt

coffeechap said:


> I will ask Jenns if he can do an orange one


Hey,

Just wondering if you read my post on the previous page? Interested in a Torr on the cheaper side of things, ideally a trapez, not fussed whether it's flat or convex.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Kman10

Got my torr yesterday, love the feel of it, definitely won't be the last one I get


----------



## TomBurtonArt

coffeechap said:


> I will ask Jenns if he can do an orange one


CoffeeChap, can you advise on these CrashTestDummy offers? Are they worth going for?

http://cafekultur.theshoppad.com/#/product/torr-titan-black_crashtest-dummy-58-4-soft-convex-white

Or am I better off ordering one of their IMS basket offer tampers?

http://cafekultur.theshoppad.com/#/product/torr-classic-ahorn-58-4-p2c-vst-basket


----------



## coffeechap

they were poorly finished tampers that jenns has reworked, it is certainly the cheapest way of getting a goldfinger tamper


----------



## TomBurtonArt

coffeechap said:


> they were poorly finished tampers that jenns has reworked, it is certainly the cheapest way of getting a goldfinger tamper


Thanks, this was my thinking, just wondering if its worth going for a refinished goldfinger over a standard torr.


----------



## coffeechap

the goldfingers are just nicer to use.


----------



## froggystyle

Any red tampers available, looking to pick up a VST basket so one that fits that would be cool?


----------



## froggystyle

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers/products/copy-of-tamper-torr-metal

This one with a convexed?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Patiently waiting for the 58.55 Goldfinger... *Rubs thighs*


----------



## The resurrection

Does anyone have an idea on how long it normally takes for them t post out I ordered on the 18th just to try and judge the post from Germany


----------



## The resurrection

Forget that had email should be here this weekend


----------



## Mr O

froggystyle said:


> Any red tampers available, looking to pick up a VST basket so one that fits that would be cool?


If I was after red I'd be tempted by one from the 'offers' page. I'm after orange but still tempted


----------



## froggystyle

Mr O said:


> If I was after red I'd be tempted by one from the 'offers' page. I'm after orange but still tempted


Offers page?


----------



## TomBurtonArt

froggystyle said:


> Offers page?


Cafe Kultur have a special offers page with some discount tampers.


----------



## coffeechap

jenns will offer deals direct from time to time


----------



## PedC

Coffeechap have PM'd you, not sure if you've received or not. Do you have any Classic Birne 58.4 flat at the mo?


----------



## coffeechap

As Jenns will be moving premises very soon, he has decided to do some special offers on here for forum members only, I will need to put together a list and have the items shipped over then posted out.

First up is a flat or convex 58.4mm goldfinger details of which can be found on this link

http://cafekultur.theshoppad.com/#/product/goldfinger_2012

Fir a metal or basic wood the price is 70 euro plus delivery or for a more Blackwood or walnut 80 euro!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> As Jenns will be moving premises very soon, he has decided to do some special offers on here for forum members only, I will need to put together a list and have the items shipped over then posted out.


Could you get one of these any cheaper? http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/portafilter-1/products/portafilter-cg-e61-7mm-1


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> As Jenns will be moving premises very soon, he has decided to do some special offers on here for forum members only, I will need to put together a list and have the items shipped over then posted out.
> 
> First up is a flat or convex 58.4mm goldfinger details of which can be found on this link
> 
> http://cafekultur.theshoppad.com/#/product/goldfinger_2012
> 
> Fir a metal or basic wood the price is 70 euro plus delivery or for a more Blackwood or walnut 80 euro!


Can you get this in red, if so i would like it please?


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Could you get one of these any cheaper? http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/portafilter-1/products/portafilter-cg-e61-7mm-1


Yes mate I think I have a couple


----------



## coffeechap

froggystyle said:


> Can you get this in red, if so i would like it please?


I believe so yes,


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> I believe so yes,


Awesome, Red convex, let me know... Paypal ok?


----------



## Mawsy

Hi, do you have any of the Metal Red flat 58.4mm in stock? Do I PM you to order?


----------



## Mister_Tad

coffeechap said:


> As Jenns will be moving premises very soon, he has decided to do some special offers on here for forum members only, I will need to put together a list and have the items shipped over then posted out.
> 
> First up is a flat or convex 58.4mm goldfinger details of which can be found on this link
> 
> http://cafekultur.theshoppad.com/#/product/goldfinger_2012
> 
> Fir a metal or basic wood the price is 70 euro plus delivery or for a more Blackwood or walnut 80 euro!


I wouldn't mind one of these, flat with a walnut handle (and a black 3mm washer, should look pretty sweet, right?)

I wouldn't mind a TI 58.55 with a walnut handle either

Assuming the Ceado group comes off, any preference for combining with this or that?


----------



## Kenners

Are there any tampers going for gaggia Classic still up for grabs?


----------



## Mr O

Any news on the orange handle Coffeechap ?

i might combine it with one of these deals that are coming through...


----------



## coffeechap

I will compile a list on here as Jenns will specifically send over the ordered bases


----------



## Nod

Chap - I might be posting on the wrong thread but im keen to get a tamper for my la spaz.. 53mm. Does jens do them ? Thanks


----------



## coffeechap

Nod said:


> Chap - I might be posting on the wrong thread but im keen to get a tamper for my la spaz.. 53mm. Does jens do them ? Thanks


Yes he does


----------



## coffeechap

froggystyle said:


> Awesome, Red convex, let me know... Paypal ok?


I have the red convec with brass washer I will send out the payment details tonight


----------



## coffeechap

Mister_Tad said:


> I wouldn't mind one of these, flat with a walnut handle (and a black 3mm washer, should look pretty sweet, right?)
> 
> I wouldn't mind a TI 58.55 with a walnut handle either
> 
> Assuming the Ceado group comes off, any preference for combining with this or that?


We can do it all together will get Jenns to send you out an invoice for the two tampers and the grinder


----------



## Kenners

What sort of money are the 58mm for gaggia Classic?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kenners said:


> What sort of money are the 58mm for gaggia Classic?


try on here for the various choices

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers


----------



## The resurrection

Coffee chap do you have a 58.4 convex base available at the moment I've already got a 58.4 classic flat walnut tamper on the way from torr so I presume I'll be able to interchange the bases to see which I prefer?


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> I have the red convec with brass washer I will send out the payment details tonight


Guessing you meant me Chap, not received any details?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap

Yes sorry been a little busy will pm you the payment details this evening and get it out to you later this week


----------



## Mister_Tad

coffeechap said:


> We can do it all together will get Jenns to send you out an invoice for the two tampers and the grinder


Sorted out the details and payment for the tamper (and grinder) with Jens this morning


----------



## Mr O

Did you have any joy with the orange one coffeechap?


----------



## jeebsy

If it's easier for Jens to do two I might take an orange handle to depending on cost


----------



## coffeechap

he is in the process of moving, but he will get back to me soon


----------



## coffeechap

have just spoken to him, he will do a run of 25 orange handles, it will take a 2 - 3 weeks to get them done.


----------



## Mr O

Yippa... I'm happy









Cheers Coffeechap


----------



## jeebsy

Which shape?


----------



## coffeechap

i think you both might want goldfinger stubbies?


----------



## Mr O

coffeechap said:


> i think you both might want goldfinger stubbies?


Yes please for me (as long as they are interchangable between the Torr range?)

If they were done before the forum day i can collect then to save posting, if that works with you?


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> i think you both might want goldfinger stubbies?


Is this a jedi mind trick? Not sure what shape i want yet so was just curious, had planned to just pick up a handle though and sure a goldfinger would fit the bases i have?


----------



## Mr O

Woulda stubble be too stubbie for on here?
View attachment 13095


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13096


Can always use spacers but wasn't sure if the fact the goldfinger bases are much taller would mess with the design


----------



## DoubleShot

That looks decent. Brass washer and black handle/base suits the name too.


----------



## coffeechap

I will keep it simple then and get Jenns to make standard handles for your tampers


----------



## DoubleShot

Custom made tampers, now that's not something you come across everyday!


----------



## roaringboy

Does anyone know, will a 58.4mm base fit an ims basket?


----------



## Kman10

Yes


----------



## roaringboy

Kman10 said:


> Yes


Cool, cheers. PM'd coffeechap, hopefully he'll sort me out (with a tamper)!


----------



## peterpan

Since it's not possible to get the forum discount Torrs to Slovenia, I have sent an inquiry to Jens regarding the crash test GF, but haven't received a reply yet. Can someone please confirm this is the correct email address I should be using? [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## coffeechap

jenns is currently moving shop lock stock so not sure you will get much from him for a week or so


----------



## coffeechap

I will look into the cost of post from my end as I have a couple of GF that jenns sent out to me


----------



## Mr O

Coffeechap.. Did you get my message about a 58.4 flat?


----------



## peterpan

@coffeechap I would really appreciate that, thank you.


----------



## roaringboy

Mr O said:


> Coffeechap.. Did you get my message about a 58.4 flat?


Same here - I've pm'd you a couple of times. Happy to just order direct if you'd rather?


----------



## coffeechap

ok jenns has sendt over some bases and handles, i have 58.4 flat goldfinger bases with handles and convex also, plus 58.4 convex trap standard bases.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

uhhmmm mussst resisssst.........but just out of curiosity and not even having the excuse of being a 'cat' would one of the flat goldfinger 58.5 bases fit into the olive handle I have bud?.....Fit in a VST and if so would I need one of the washer things between....? just feeling things out you know how it is.


----------



## Dang24

Hi, how much are the 58.5mm tampers? Also, if possible how much does the Titan 58.55mm tamper work out at?

Cheers.


----------



## coffeechap

sorry typo in my last post, all the tampers jenns has sent me are 58.4mm, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Dang24

Ah bummer! Any luck on the 58.55 Titan tamper?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

No problem, thanks CChap.


----------



## peterpan

coffeechap said:


> I will look into the cost of post from my end as I have a couple of GF that jenns sent out to me


Dave, was this intended for me? Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## roaringboy

coffeechap said:


> ok jenns has sendt over some bases and handles, i have 58.4 flat goldfinger bases with handles and convex also, plus 58.4 convex trap standard bases.


Can you make up the one I PM'd you?


----------



## roaringboy

Guess not - ever feel like you're being ignored...


----------



## coffeechap

peterpan said:


> Dave, was this intended for me? Or did I misunderstand?


yes it was


----------



## coffeechap

roaringboy said:


> Guess not - ever feel like you're being ignored...


if you resend the pm or even put the requirement on this thread then it will help


----------



## coffeechap

just found your pm, i have the base, have the washer, but do not have the metal handle unfortunately


----------



## peterpan

coffeechap said:


> yes it was


Great, thank you. Looking forward to your findings regarding shipping.


----------



## roaringboy

coffeechap said:


> just found your pm, i have the base, have the washer, but do not have the metal handle unfortunately


Thanks. Do you have any other handles? Not too worried about the metal, it was really the shape and base I was set on. A walnut or zebra or something in that shape would be cool with me.


----------



## Dang24

Would the 58.55 base fit the 58.4 handles?


----------



## coffeechap

roaringboy said:


> Thanks. Do you have any other handles? Not too worried about the metal, it was really the shape and base I was set on. A walnut or zebra or something in that shape would be cool with me.


yes i have a stubby walnut handle


----------



## coffeechap

Dang24 said:


> Would the 58.55 base fit the 58.4 handles?


yes as the base comes with a brass thread that your handle will fit


----------



## roaringboy

coffeechap said:


> yes i have a stubby walnut handle


Cool, I'll pm you.


----------



## Dang24

coffeechap said:


> yes as the base comes with a brass thread that your handle will fit


Brill, thanks. Do you have any 58.55 based by any chance?


----------



## hombre_mediocre

Do you have a 58mm flat base by any chance?


----------



## coffeechap

Dang24 said:


> Brill, thanks. Do you have any 58.55 based by any chance?


I think I have 1 left


----------



## Thecatlinux

Will you be able to fix people up with tampers on the rave day ?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes if. Known in advance


----------



## Dang24

coffeechap said:


> I think I have 1 left


Brill, how much for the base? I take it the connecting thread comes with it?


----------



## coffeechap

Let me check with Jenns


----------



## Dang24

Okydok, thanks mate.


----------



## coffeechap

Dang24 said:


> Brill, how much for the base? I take it the connecting thread comes with it?


it will be 90 euros


----------



## Dang24

coffeechap said:


> it will be 90 euros


Thanks, think I'll have to wait till next pay day!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Can someone post up the drawing of the different profile bases

i have looked on the website and can't seem to find it with the IPad.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13728


----------



## peterpan

coffeechap said:


> yes it was


Heya, were you perhaps able to obtain some info regarding shipping?

Otherwise I was thinking of getting the red crash test dummy goldfinger. It looks nice on the pictures, only a polished spot on the bottom side.


----------



## coffeechap

i will check on the shipping later, i don't have a crash test dummy goldfinger though


----------



## Gthe1

Coffechap - Just a novice at this but I liked the look of Torr Goldfinger Black handle 58.4 @ list 90euros - would this be right for my (vision of) a VST for my Gaggia Classic

Geoff


----------



## coffeechap

yes of course and jenns is doing a deal on here for 70 euros on that tamper


----------



## Gthe1

I will have one - how do I go about that

Geoff


----------



## Gthe1

I'd need it posted - north east UK

Geoff


----------



## pirate

Hi, I am interested in a 58.4mm tamper posted.

could anybody help? I am also presuming this is the one I need for VST 18g basket?

thanks


----------



## coffeechap

which one do you want?


----------



## pirate

im after a flat based one.

what do you have?


----------



## coffeechap

Only have the flat goldfinger and think I only have one left but will need to check tomorrow


----------



## pirate

coffeechap said:


> Only have the flat goldfinger and think I only have one left but will need to check tomorrow


ok, if you do have one what sort of price are they posted?


----------



## coffeechap

The goldfinger is 70 euro as a special deal for forum members plus £3 delivery


----------



## Gthe1

Hi Dave,

Did you get my screen print for Torr Goldfinger Black handle 58.4 (not sure it attached)

Geoff


----------



## pirate

coffeechap said:


> The goldfinger is 70 euro as a special deal for forum members plus )3 delivery


ok thats perfect. If you do have one let me know please as I will take it.


----------



## coffeechap

ok will check tomorrow for you


----------



## mremanxx

coffeechap said:


> The goldfinger is 70 euro as a special deal for forum members plus £3 delivery


Hi,

Can you get me the following?

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/sale/products/set-ims-torr-tamper-nero-o-58-4mm

The flat tamper and 17g basket.

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap

mremanxx said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you get me the following?
> 
> http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/sale/products/set-ims-torr-tamper-nero-o-58-4mm
> 
> The flat tamper and 17g basket.
> 
> Cheers


no afraid not i don't have any of the baskets just the tampers, you can order direct though as those are a deal that jenns does on the site


----------



## mremanxx

coffeechap said:


> no afraid not i don't have any of the baskets just the tampers, you can order direct though as those are a deal that jenns does on the site


Cheers Dave.


----------



## Taff

Hi! Do you have any 58.55 at the moment?

cheers


----------



## jlarkin

Similar question, I'm looking to get a tamper for a VST basket - preferably with a flat bottom. I think 58.5 is a good fit. Do you have anything to fit that?


----------



## coffeechap

you will have to go direct to jens for anything 58.5 or 58.55


----------



## Taff

OK, thanks. And you dont have any 58.4's left?


----------



## coffeechap

I have three more goldfinger flats 58.4 that Jenns sent over and that is all


----------



## Taff

Ace. Are prices elsewhere in this thread? What handles are they?


----------



## jlarkin

I would take a 58.4 for 70 Euro + £3. Does this price include the handle?

Taff it was mentioned on the previous page by coffeechap "The goldfinger is 70 euro as a special deal for forum members plus £3 delivery"


----------



## Taff

jlarkin said:


> I would take a 58.4 for 70 Euro + £3. Does this price include the handle?
> 
> Taff it was mentioned on the previous page by coffeechap "The goldfinger is 70 euro as a special deal for forum members plus £3 delivery"


Cheers. missed that!


----------



## jlarkin

Taff said:


> Cheers. missed that!


Can't really understand how you missed it, you only have a potential 114 other pages to go through  - I just happened to start looking at the thread at the right time...


----------



## coffeechap

jlarkin said:


> I would take a 58.4 for 70 Euro + £3. Does this price include the handle?
> 
> Taff it was mentioned on the previous page by coffeechap "The goldfinger is 70 euro as a special deal for forum members plus £3 delivery"


yes the handle is included in the price, although it will be a walnut one. any other gold finger handles are extra as the wood is more expensive.


----------



## jlarkin

That's fine for me. I'll take one, please.


----------



## coffeechap

The three recent tampers should have been delivered today, enjoy


----------



## roaringboy

coffeechap said:


> The three recent tampers should have been delivered today, enjoy


Not sure if you're referring to mine or not but mine has arrived - thanks very much cc! I posted it in the "what did the postie bring..." thread but any excuse:


----------



## coffeechap

No not referring to yours, I saw your post, thankyou.


----------



## jlarkin

Got this beauty yesterday, thanks CoffeeChap - it's a wondrous thing. I can't wait to get the machine to actually use it with now! It feels really balanced and so worth the extra money (even though I think it's still reasonably priced) compared to a lot of others that I've seen recently.

Joe


----------



## jlarkin

Bigger photo than above one...


----------



## peterpan

coffeechap said:


> i will check on the shipping later, i don't have a crash test dummy goldfinger though


Hi Dave,

I'm still holding out on purchasing the test GF from Jens directly, hoping you might have a convex GF and the shipping is reasonable.

Thanks again


----------



## peterpan

Looks like this isn't happening


----------



## coffeechap

Sorry but the cost to insure an item to you is much more than going direct.


----------



## Thecatlinux

@coffeechap ,

have you you got any flat bases


----------



## Ghostrider

@coffeechap

Have also PM'ed. Looking for a VST fit flat. Particularly interested in a sharp flat trap but open to other options. Many thanks.


----------



## johnealey

Evening all,

Tale of woe time.

I managed to somehow let go of my heavy red handled Ti 58.55 which, whilst impressed at the speed / momentum / distance it went across the kitchen, was only slightly less than horrified to see the screwed "dowel" connecting base to handle shear clean in half.

Does anyone have a spare one, dowel, happy to pay and also a surefire way to get both pieces out from Base and handle.

Thanks.

John

p.s. base, not even scratched or showing any signs of its trip!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I think it's just a brass threaded bar in the Torr TI. Are you able to get the thread out from either side?


----------



## coffeechap

I will send you a another one John pm me your addy and a contact number and I will talk you through removing the sheared one


----------



## Ghostrider

@coffeechap

Are you in a position to help please with a Torr or is it better to contact Jenns directly? Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap

yes will pm you


----------



## bz99s

Hi coffeechap,

Do you have any 58.4mm torr tampers in stock?

I was after one with a black handle preferably.

Cheers


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

@coffeechap do you have any tampers left?


----------



## coffeechap

BeanAbout said:


> @coffeechap do you have any tampers left?


Yes pm me what you would like


----------



## noelweston

Coffeechap - Would it be possible for you to update here with what you currently have available, and then I can decide whether to go that route or direct? Thanks.


----------



## Emmodd

noelweston said:


> Coffeechap - Would it be possible for you to update here with what you currently have available, and then I can decide whether to go that route or direct? Thanks.


Same if possible


----------



## Rob1

Thank to Dava/Coffeechap for this beauty. Arrived yesterday and I've had two perfect pours so far.









Next to the MBK Simple Tamper for size comparison:









The weight (about 880g) and balance of the tamper seem to help get a level tamp. Maybe I just prefer convex.


----------



## hotmetal

Nice. You have the same as me except both my Torr Goldfinger and MBK are black with walnut handles.


----------



## DoubleShot

Reckon those Torr Goldfinger TI tampers in black wouldn't look out of place in The National Gallery, London!


----------



## coffeechap

I love those black torrs, just feel great in the hand


----------



## hotmetal

Indeed they do and they look sweet too.


----------



## michaelg

Any of the Sharp Edge ones in stock @coffeechap?

The cafe kultur website keeps freezing on me...


----------



## jeebsy

michaelg said:


> Any of the Sharp Edge ones in stock @coffeechap?
> 
> The cafe kultur website keeps freezing on me...


Machina Espresso sell them now http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/barista-kit-tampers/torr


----------



## Rob1

michaelg said:


> Any of the Sharp Edge ones in stock @coffeechap?
> 
> The cafe kultur website keeps freezing on me...


Using chrome?


----------



## michaelg

Rob1 said:


> Using chrome?


Yes, but I found the Torr Toys site which has the same content works fine.

In any case @coffeechap sorted me out with one which is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Rob1

My tamping mat after buying what I presume is the aforementioned sharp edge? Thanks to @michaelg for the speedy delivery and careful packing.

I kind of feel like they should be named. Twin towers?


----------



## coffeechap

Guarded by the ceado


----------

